# White Rhino PC Case Grow & More



## joesalamon (Mar 3, 2008)

Well to start things off, I got 10 White Rhino seeds and some of them are germinating now. Along with those seeds that are germinating I have a clone that I received the other day that looks like it is starting to take root 

Soil: 1/3 Store Brand Soil + 1/3 Schultz's Peat Moss + 1/3 Schultz's Perlite

Water: Tap water which is 6.8 or 7.0 pH I forgot.

Temperature: Growing Temps usually stay around 78-80 degrees during the light cycle being on.

Lights: 3X 23 Watt CFL -- 24/0 Light Cycle


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 4, 2008)

Well not really much to update on but heres some more pictures of the clone today and some pictures of the seeds starting to crack up. Looks like I will be able to plant them tomorrow


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 5, 2008)

Well it was nice to check on my seeds and see that 3/4 seeds of White Rhino that I was germinating have tap roots showing, which means I happily planted them.

*Day 1 (3/05):* 3/4 Seeds Planted in Soil mixture with a slight watering/misting. The clone is also looking good. Since the pot that it is translucent, I cant kinda see threw resulting in me being able to see root growth. I cover the pot when it goes back in to the case so that light can not touch the roots


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 6, 2008)

*Day 2 (3/06): *Well still nothing really exciting to update with, but my 4th white rhino seed popped and was planted. I gave all 4 of the Rhinos a decent watering as they were pretty dry, must have not watered enough yesterday.

Clone is also looking good, root growth is coming in great, hopefully it will start to grow above ground too


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 7, 2008)

*Day 3 (3/07): *Checked on my rhinos just a bit ago and saw that 3 of them have now sprouted above ground  Also got a sweet new temperature and humidity gauge that I didnt install yet, so I will take pictures of those later. But for now heres some more pictures of the rhinos that popped today and of course more of my clone.

Enjoy 

*edit* Clone also got a watering today


----------



## willRavage (Mar 7, 2008)

Yay I get to watch them from birth to bowl! Im excited becuase my hogs breath grow is only 3 days younger than yours! I hope you yield all ladies!


----------



## thelittletruck (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice man! That clone looks crazy -> so many leaves on top haha.


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 7, 2008)

*willRavage*: Thanks! I will definitely go and check out your journal too, will be nice to kinda compete/compare how out plants are going during the whole process.

*thelittletruck*: Yeah it looks so sweet for how many leaves are on top. I wish they would start to plump up a bit so that all the growth that I see inst below ground and above.


Well I now have 2 temperature and humidity gauges. Somehow I ran across another one today and I dont know which one to install, both are awesome, hrmmm.

Ill post pictures of them both very soon. <---- Because its so exciting to see them, haha


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 7, 2008)

Well I put up the new temperature and humidity gauge. Its pretty neat how it works. Temperature of my case was at 77 degrees when I opened it. Which is usually around the average of temperatures. I kind of want to add 2 more lights or upgrade the wattage on my bulbs if I can continue to keep the case temperatures down.

Also, the 4th white rhino is starting to nudge the dirt away and peek out, should be fully above ground by tomorrow I'm guessing. The other three Rhinos are still working on standing up all the way.


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 8, 2008)

*Day 4 ( 3/08 )*: 3/4 of the four Rhinos are now fully out of the group and the 4th one is working its way up, its peaking. Misted the seedlings too. Other then that clone finally looks like it is starting to grow above ground too 

Heres pictures of all the plants, a couple pictures were blurry and I didn't know, sorry


----------



## thelittletruck (Mar 8, 2008)

nice work man! how often do you water? you may not have an issue, but i believe i had one early on.

it's tricky because you gotta try and keep the seedling roots moist constantly, then slowly spread out the waterings and increase watering amounts. Remember! Look at the size of your plant, and ask yourself how much water it needs! Small plants do not need THAT much water. hope that helps =p

good sir! yes i do like that top-down pic of that clone.  mmmmmmmm. so pretty!


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 8, 2008)

*thelittletruck:* do any of my plants show signs that i am not watering them enough yet? I mean the seedlings are really small still. I have only really misted/little watering, nothing too heavy yet. I think I will either water them later today or tonight, I need to let some tap water sit out first. But thanks for that little tip makes sense, size of plant and amount of water.

I really like the top down picture of the clone too, it makes it look like so much


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 8, 2008)

looking good.. keep us posted!


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 8, 2008)

*dertmagert:* thanks, and will try and keep posting pictures daily. Always nice to be able to see daily progress


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 9, 2008)

*Day 5 (3/09):* I wish today I was able to say that all the plants are completely above ground but that damn plant that I planted a day later then all the others is taking its sweet time.

Everything still looks like it is going good. I didn't water then yesterday so I think today should be good because that soil is damn dry.

As for the clone everything looks like it is still going well. Wondering when I should top the thing? Since its ahead of my other rhinos I dont want it getting too tall and outta control before they catch up.

This week I am going to start to think of ways to light proof it some more, my case still has light peak out around corners. I also need to figure out a way to get a carbon scrubber, not a HUGE deal, but would be nice to not have everything smell like weed around me. I also need to start thinking of how to build a screen so that I can tame my plants under it . I think Im going to get some really small PVC pipe with some 90 degree turns and make a rectangle. Then Ill get some wire and just drill holes around the pipe and put the wire through to make a nice screen.

Anyways enough talking heres the pictures


----------



## willRavage (Mar 9, 2008)

That all looks great! Hey I was wondering becuase I just noticed my plant grew a lot in just 5 hours! 
Take a look of 9:30am today:







And Five Hours Later:






Did this happen to you when your plants sprouted?


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah it did. I should have taken some morning and night pictures both times I checked. But it has happened every time I have had seedlings. Last time I checked the night before, nothing and I checked afternoon the next day, and BAM.... It was up and already had its first set of leaves growing, I was like that was fast  

But my other two times I tried to grow I never got past a seedling, damn things were always stunted to a new reason every time I tried more bagseed. Now I got some good Rhino and I think I got all the kinks out to get this to work this time.


----------



## Conoclast (Mar 9, 2008)

Good plants going on there. I never forget the feeling you get when the first leaves start to appear  that feeling of pride is great


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 9, 2008)

*Conoclast:* Every set of new leaves is such a great feeling. When I check and I see new growth it makes me smile that I am doing something good


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok so I have been doing my fair share of research on carbon scrubbers, but now I am almost turned off by one since they become so loud because of the fans. I found this overkill device, the vaportek 4000, almost 200 bucks and definitely inst worth it for me since I am growing in a computer case. So I kept looking around and found that a lot of people also recommended the smaller one, that inst quite the same. Its like 30 bucks I found it for, and I figure you need to change those filters and carbon its gonna come out to be the same and I would rather not have any smell period, so what the hell, Ill spend a tad more, less work, since I don't have to build it.

But yeah here is there website Pet Odor Control, Skunk Odor Control, Dog Odor Control :: Vaportek

If anyone wants me to explain it in more detail let me know. I read up on it a bunch and think it is great for smaller grows.


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 10, 2008)

*Day 6 (3/10):* Damn temperatures! I made a mistake that I wont do again and it got really hot in the case 90!!! Ooops  The 4th Rhino is being slow and still is not completely going yet, but the other three are going strong and green 

I watered all the plants around 75ml. I had not really watered them yet besides some misting every time I check. I also gave the clone a water since its soil was dry too.

With the clone its tips are starting to look a little yellow, anyone think its a deficiency or it all looks good?

Anyways, heres some pictures for today

Pictures: All the Rhinos are always in order, so Rhino 1 will always be the first picture of the Rhino 1 unless I otherwise say so. Rhino 2 is always the second Rhino, and so on


----------



## Conoclast (Mar 10, 2008)

Why don't you make your own air filter and hook the fans to a dimmer switch, like that you'll be able to lower the fan so it becomes quiet.


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking of making a carbon filter but now that I thought abut it I am going to have to change that one just as often as I would need to these cartridges. So I just figured why not.

Unless you really think for the price that it is in fact not worth it...

I also have a dimmer switch that I tried to hook up to my fans but I couldn't figure out how to do that with the control speed. Every time I tried to change the speed nothing would happen. Any ideas for me how to wire it?


----------



## Conoclast (Mar 10, 2008)

I used pc muffin fans and my old laptop transformer to power them, and they only worked in one way. If I connected the wires the other way round they wouldn't even work. But if you connected the dimmer and the fans didn't respond to it and just kept on going at full speed it may be that you wired them in a parallel circuit and put the dimmer in the last place, dimmer should be first so all the power would be adjusted accordingly.


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 10, 2008)

This is how I wired it:

Random DC Adapter spliced. Connected to Dimmer cords which were also connected to the fan cords. There was also that ground wire, but I had no idea what to do with that.

So where did I go wrong so that i dont parallel circuit it? Not quite sure how to wire that right.


----------



## Conoclast (Mar 10, 2008)

See the attached picture for reference. If you have any problems with it you can tell me how much fans you're planning to connect and I'll draw you a simple diagram tomorrow


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 10, 2008)

I will have to get another pc fan to try that out, I dont want to undo all my heat shrink wrap that I did to wire the fans. I THINK I understand how to wire it now. I dont really know what I did wrong, but I might know the simple solution for how it your little chart shows.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Conoclast (Mar 11, 2008)

No problem mate, tell me how it turns out ^^


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 11, 2008)

*Day 7 (3/11):* Well just another nothing update. New growth on the plants can be seen in the pictures, but nothing really new besides that. Ill get a side shot of the Rhinos next to a lighter on my next picture so that you can see how tall they are, I don't much stretching occurred.


Oh and Conoclast, I will try doing that at the end of this week or something, need to pickup another fan. I thought I had some lying around, but I guess i have them used for stuff.


----------



## willRavage (Mar 11, 2008)

Is there any chance I can see a side shot of your sprouts, I wanna compare height of yours and mine (so i know where i'll be in a few days)


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Mar 11, 2008)

hey man it looks like ur 4th rhino needs some help getting the shell off. it is stuck and needs to be removed with tweezers. if the second growth is already visible, it means the plant hasnt been able to shed it, but still has enough light. who knows, it might end up shedding it soon without ur help


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 11, 2008)

*willRavage:* You ask and you shall receive. Hope that helps, if those are not good enough let me know. I would like mine a tad bit smaller then they are right now, i moved them closer after I took these pictures.

*Orange Shovel CAGrower:* Yeah I figured it should be off by now, but I dont want to touch it. These are suppose to be able to grow themselves on their own I figured it should be able to get that shell off itself. If its not off my tomorrow I will remove it.

-------------------

*Pictures: *They are in no order between what order they are labeled as.Sorry the quality inst that great, I had the settings wrong and didnt notice until I looked at them, I will get better ones next time.


----------



## willRavage (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot! Oh btw I just discovered another sprout so at least I have two!

I better move mine closer as well I Venus is a lil' bit taller than yours, which is bad.


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 11, 2008)

No problem. Haha, sweeet glad that you got two. Yeah My clone was starting to grow a little bit tooo fast vetically, so I had to move that one closer too. Im just experimenting with distance from lights for now. I think mine are around 2inches now, but they could be more or less since I didnt really measure


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 12, 2008)

*Day 7 (3/12):* All 4 Rhinos are looking good but im beginning to worry about my *clone*, its started to *yellow bottom up*, I know it would lose some of its leaves, but its moving higher now and all the tips are starting to yellow. *Any ideas what this could be?*


----------



## thelittletruck (Mar 12, 2008)

Hmmm. I'm not sure. Usually that means nitrogen deficiency, but it might still be needing that extra energy to re-root/grow. 

The bottom-most leaves on my plants yellowed and withered away quite some time ago and the next set started yellowing, but then they stopped. Now my plants are fine, but the leaves are still yellow-tipped on bottom. Sounds like the same thing, but I'm not sure what it was.


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 12, 2008)

I can already see a ton of roots, so I really dont think its that. Which would lead me to thinking nitrogen deficiency too. The drainage holes that were made not by me dont look to be the best. I should prob think about transplanting it out of it soon but its bigger then my solo cups and I dont have anything its size off hand.

And are you talking about a clone you had or your plants form seed?


----------



## thelittletruck (Mar 12, 2008)

plants from seed


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 13, 2008)

Day 8 (3/13): Nothing really new just wondering if I should transplant my clone maybe not enough drainage in container.


----------



## willRavage (Mar 13, 2008)

I would pop that clone into a small pot with drainage asap! Plants are loooking great Joe! How tall is your biggest now?


----------



## 29menace (Mar 13, 2008)

how bad do rhino smell m8.... ive got 1 and its only 4-6 wks old and it reeks lol..

wot are they like in flower.???


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 13, 2008)

*willRavage:* I think im gonna go buy a 2liter bottle of pop chug it, wash it, and then transplant in to that tomorrow, I think that will do justice for the clone, it just doesn't look right in the container its in. I just hate to mess with it since its so young. *I want to top it any idea when?

29menace*: None of the rhino really smell yet, but I heard they dont get too smelly, so thats nice  What kind do you have that reeks so bad? My clone does smell a bit though, some kind o a fruity smell, not sure what but it sure does smell good! Maybe grapefruit.


----------



## Conoclast (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like it's growing smoothly there  The big one looks quite good too =D


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 15, 2008)

*Day 9 (3/14): *I was unable to make an update yesterday but I did get a chance to take pictures, gotta document as much as I can. So pictures are all together as an update but its from each day.

*Day 10 (3/15): *They really need a watering BUT I dont have any tap water sitting out, so I need to wait until tonight/tomorrow. Other then that Im worried about my clone, its starting to twist around, i know its some deficiency so I will start my research on what it means. *If anyone knows why all the leaves are starting to twist please let me know.*

*Pictures:* All the pictures of the plants that are dry are from day 10 and wet is day 9.

Also I was germing some other seeds and i completely forgot about them... Yeah they been going since I started the rhinos, haha... Heres some pictures of their roots, they look funny.


----------



## Conoclast (Mar 15, 2008)

Could it be that they're twisting because of the light? One of my seedling twisted a bit before I gave it adequate lighting but now she (hopefully) is better then ever


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 15, 2008)

*Conoclast: *Are you saying not enough light? Or further away?


----------



## Conoclast (Mar 16, 2008)

Further away if I remember correctly


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 16, 2008)

*Day 11 (3/16): *Nothing much new, just some more pictures with growth and all. Watering will be tomorrow as all of them are in need of a good watering 

I will also transplant the clone tomorrow in to a 2 liter bottle cut down to size for the case.


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 20, 2008)

*Day 15 (3/20):* Well my Rhinos are looking like crap and I dont know why!?!!!!!

I have used 3 different types of soil. Every soil has given me the same results. My ph is 6.5 run off and my lights were about 3-4 inches away. My temps are around 78-82. What is wrong please help me, I dont want to lose my rhinos 

Clone is doing good though.

I also need to figure out how to top the clone and how to be able to leave it for a week without water.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 20, 2008)

Lookin pretty rough.Your only growing like 2 maybe 3 plants in the case right? more then 2 small ones is above the max for a full large tower


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 20, 2008)

I planned on tossing all but 2. Just wanted to pump up my odds.

An ideas whats going on with my rhinos?


----------



## phatom15 (Mar 20, 2008)

it looks like your clone started to flower.


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 20, 2008)

It was taking during the first week of flowering from the mother so ever since then it has had pistols.

But Im worried about my Rhinos.  I want those to survive and flower


----------



## willRavage (Mar 20, 2008)

I was told that *Venus* died because of overwater especially on the leaves, I was told to never get water on the leaves at that age of sprouting, plus the nutes fried her too.

Good luck to you!


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 21, 2008)

Thats possible with watering the leaves. I was misting them about once or twice a day. I will not do that and see where it gets me.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 21, 2008)

y dont any of u guys use jiffy pots? they are cheap and u can leave plants in them til u transplant plenty big 4 in deep and they break down in soil no risk of damaging roots i am just curious later


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 21, 2008)

Sup Joe?? I have a quick idea. When the clone was taken... it's a fully mature plant. So it CAN tolerate utrients... yellowing leaves starting from bottom to top= nitrogen... since it was flowering already, and probably had bloom nutriends in it.. you need to use a little veg/grow nutrients to give that boost of nitrogen to start producing healthy green leaves again...


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 21, 2008)

*Corso312:* I have been to a couple different stores and still not have had any. I have yet to check a nursery, but when I find out I will. They do seem so much easier and just perfect.

*jordann9e*: That clone was taken around the first week of March last week of February. So yeah I was getting ready to start it with some nutes. I am going to feed them all quarter strength and come that works. Thanks for the good advice


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 21, 2008)

*Day 16 (3/21):* No pictures today unless someone wants to see something specific. I made a co2 bottle thing with some yeast, sugar, and water. Maybe that will help fix my problem. I also gave all of them about quarter strength of some grow big. I know they are young, but I am out of ideas why they are not surviving. I also transplanted the biggest rhino it in a 2 liter pop bottle. Hopefully it takes a liking to that more then the solo cups. Plants are going to be left a couple days without watering, so that is why I watered so close in cycle. But they were all dry. I doubt they will last while I am gone.


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 21, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> *Day 16 (3/21):* No pictures today unless someone wants to see something specific. I made a co2 bottle thing with some yeast, sugar, and water. Maybe that will help fix my problem. I also gave all of them about quarter strength of some grow big. I know they are young, but I am out of ideas why they are not surviving. I also transplanted the biggest rhino it in a 2 liter pop bottle. Hopefully it takes a liking to that more then the solo cups. Plants are going to be left a couple days without watering, so that is why I watered so close in cycle. But they were all dry. I doubt they will last while I am gone.


CO2 is used during flowering, and does youno good right now, bro.

You DEFINATELY shouldn't have given the little ones ANY nutrients for the first 3-4 weeks... I would use: distilled water, reverse osmosis, or the tap water you leave out to water them... they're TOO young... just like I told willRavage:

ya... no nutes for I'd say 3-4 weeks. ya need to let the root system develop.... lol I now got to thinkin... it's like this: you know when ya born, you can't just start drinkin beer and liquor and stuff... you have to mature first... get bigger... if ya gave an infant a shot of liquor, what would happen more than likely?? they'd die..... yes??


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 21, 2008)

So are you saying I should take out the CO2? It wont help?

I know I always read and hear never give nutes, but Im really clueless on what is wrong with them. I figure they are goign to die anyways. I got more seeds to give it a go just annoying that this is my third time and still no luck.


And your analogy makes sense. Grrrrrr just want to know what I am doign wrong already (


*EDIT* I just FIMMED my Clone. Hope that starts to show some results that I did it correctly, lol


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 21, 2008)

ya. take co2 out until you want to flower... it actually does more damage. no nutes! temp could be a bit lower, but it's cool. what's the distance of your light... 400 watts 10-12" 600 watts 12-14" (forgot what u have) in soil water once every 2-4 days . . lift the containers after you water them (remember this weight) lift them every day and when they feel light, water them. 
top 1&1/2" - 2" of soil should be dry... 

*YOU CAN SAVE THEM!!*

Good luck, holmes!

JD


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 22, 2008)

I have 3, 23watt CFLS. Its a micro grow in a computer case.

The light distance is about 3-5 inches now. Somewhere around that. Only watered them 3 or 4 times now since planted which is about 15 days. Top inch or two have been dry when I watered. I always try to judge the weight before and after i water.

I really dont know whats wrong, I have been doing everything pretty correct from what I know.

But I will try to save them, but it isnt looking that good


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 22, 2008)

ok, bro... Positive vibes go out to your plants!!


----------



## willRavage (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey Joe how are your plants? I have a new grow journal, check it out.


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 26, 2008)

Ya, what's good?


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 26, 2008)

Ill have an update on them tomorrow.


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 28, 2008)

*Day 23 (2/28 ):* Well im finally back, that week was a little harsh on them, but no major problems. Since I fimmed and had temperatures around 72 degrees it had a nice little slowing of growth too. The FIM results are looking good. I think I will knock it over to 12/12 any day, I would like my rhinos to go along for the ride, but they look like crap. Root growth looks amazing on the clone though, whole container is almost looking filled. I might have to transplant it this week sometime. Well enough talk heres the pictures. Any ideas how to save these rhinos or should I just give up? I am thinking the perlite is my culprit and I need to go out and get some of those little pellet things, I forgot what they are called. Anyways....


----------



## willRavage (Mar 28, 2008)

Does look like nute burn, why switch to 12/12 already?


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 28, 2008)

I have to switch to 12/12 because this clone is getting pretty big and I am growing in a computer case, so its small. I dont have much room, but I dont need the room. But yeah, maybe Ill give it one more week and see if the rhinos can catch up a bit. I think I need to transplant them all because the one I did transplant is looking a lot better, well root growth wise.


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 28, 2008)

Heres some pictures of the clone a couple hours after the watering I gave it. I added a fourth 23 watt CFL to my setup too with a Y splitter.

I set up a 16/8 cycle on my timer and now I seem to be debating If I should start to LST my clone sideways or just start to flower it. Also should I take it off the 18/6 and just flip it right to 12/12?


----------



## KushMaster85 (Mar 28, 2008)

I am not familiar with this strain but I would say let it go another week or so before switching to 12/12. definately start tying over to one side. The plant is looking good. Keep up the good work!!

KM


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 28, 2008)

I will start to tie it over tomorrow and let it go another week, I hope I will still be able to keep the height issue down in this comptuer case.

I need to build a carbon filter too, been looking random places for something that I could use as the container for the activcated carbon, but I have not been able to find anything really. It also only needs to be fairly small since its only a computer case. Any idea where I can get some cheap net pots to use?


----------



## KushMaster85 (Mar 28, 2008)

Home Depot is supose to carry some (i think) 7" net pots that might work for your application. 


KM


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 29, 2008)

*Day 24 (3/29):* *Rhinos look like crap, I dunno what to do any ideas? *The clone is looking fanfuckingtastic to me. Growing in great, only thing I am worried about is the height issue, I think I need to switch to 12/12 soon. The stem is soo strong at the base it wont bend much to LST it. Should have started it earlier, haha.

*KushMaster85: *7 Inch is a little big and I would need a smaller size too I believe, but I will have to check them out. Any idea about what section they might be in?


----------



## KushMaster85 (Mar 30, 2008)

Mmmh I Am Not Sure But. I Would Guess Around The Watergarden Section. They May Have Smaller Ones Or Maybe You Could Cut It Too Work For Your Application. 
One Thing That Might Work In Your Case Is To Use Those Inserts For The Aquarium Filter And A Bit More Activated Carbon And Attache That Some Way To Your Pc Case. You Can Find Those At The Local Pet Shop.

Km


----------



## willRavage (Mar 30, 2008)

what's weird is my seedling are starting to look aweful as well. What are we doing wrong?


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 30, 2008)

16/8?? your plants may start to flower with anything more than 6 hrs dark..


----------



## willRavage (Mar 30, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> *Day 24 (3/29):* *Rhinos look like crap, I dunno what to do any ideas? *The clone is looking fanfuckingtastic to me. Growing in great, only thing I am worried about is the height issue, I think I need to switch to 12/12 soon. The stem is soo strong at the base it wont bend much to LST it. Should have started it earlier, haha.
> 
> *KushMaster85: *7 Inch is a little big and I would need a smaller size too I believe, but I will have to check them out. Any idea about what section they might be in?


Are your Rhinos seriously 24 days old? there wayyy too small.


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 30, 2008)

*Kushmaster85: *Thanks I will go and check that out this week and see what I can find.

*willRavage: *I wish I knew what we were doing wrong, so I could fix it, this is my third time this has happened, I want to give up out of frustration, but I will not. I have more ideas and hopefulyl one will fix it. I know they look awful and small for 24 days old, major stuntage. 

*jordann9e:* Yeah I meant to type that, but I didn't do that. I was going to, but decided to keep them in veg for a couple more days.

I think I need to get some of those jiffy pots and start them off in there and then just transplant them and hope for the best. On top of that, I want to get some different perlite or peat moss because I know the soil is good.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 3, 2008)

*Day 29 (4/03):* All the rhinos look like crap, still have fingers crossed, but they are drying up pretty fast and just dying 

As for the clone, its also starting to look bad, leaves drying, cracking, browning, tips yellowing.... 

*What do I do?

*I had other pictures but they were all bad. I ll get more if needed


----------



## willRavage (Apr 3, 2008)

As a last resort, give them all water with a lil nutes in them, at least some Nitrogen, it saved my garden.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 3, 2008)

I really don't think that nutes will help, but who knows. What did you give yours that had some nitrogen?

They do seem to have a pretty decent root structure going, just above ground its not growing, grrrrr!

My clone leaves are looking pretty bad too, check out some of them


----------



## willRavage (Apr 3, 2008)

Floramicro, a spoonfull in a gallon, made Neptune bounce back within 24 hours!


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 3, 2008)

What is Floramicro and where can I find it?? I was thinking of getting some Blood Meal. I think its 12-0-0? So some high nitrogen might help them bounce back. Other then that maybe heat stress? It sometime hits 82-85 during the day, butt thats not too long I dont think. Other then heat stress maybe humidity? Its only about 20%.... Maybe add a cup of water in there or will tht not help at all?


----------



## willRavage (Apr 3, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> What is Floramicro and where can I find it?? I was thinking of getting some Blood Meal. I think its 12-0-0? So some high nitrogen might help them bounce back. Other then that maybe heat stress? It sometime hits 82-85 during the day, butt thats not too long I dont think. Other then heat stress maybe humidity? Its only about 20%.... Maybe add a cup of water in there or will tht not help at all?


FloraMicro is made by general hydroponics and is a liquid nute.
If you give it blood meal be sure to give it 1/2 strength, I used about 8-0-1 for *Neptune.*


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 3, 2008)

Well just did some research on *Floramicro *and it looks like thats just a nute that you use. Its 5-0-1 in NPK which I believe what I was reading said nitrogen and calcium. Which would pretty much be about the same thing as Blood Meal. So if the store doesnt have Floramicro, Ill just grab the blood meal for Nitrogen 

Looks like we may have solved the problem 

*EDIT* Also read that Fish Emulsion is good for that 5-1-1 or 6-1-1 or something like that....


----------



## willRavage (Apr 3, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> Well just did some research on *Floramicro *and it looks like thats just a nute that you use. Its 5-0-1 in NPK which I believe what I was reading said nitrogen and calcium. Which would pretty much be about the same thing as Blood Meal. So if the store doesnt have Floramicro, Ill just grab the blood meal for Nitrogen
> 
> Looks like we may have solved the problem


 
Bingo. 
If you can, pick up the whole family of Flora (micro, grow, bloom)
their wonderful nutes!


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 3, 2008)

I dont know of any hydro stores around me, so I will most likely not be able to use those. I did get some FOXFARM trio from someone to try out. Maybe I could just give it a 1/4 or 1/2 strength of the one for vegging. Didnt see if that was high in nitrogen.


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 3, 2008)

well the temp is a lil too close for comfort try to leave the door open or cut a hole and add another fan not much but it may help good luck


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 3, 2008)

IMO that clone has potassium def...


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 3, 2008)

*D port Growth*: I think I got the temperature thing solved. Did some modifications all day and once I add the other two fans I got here it will definitely help light as well temperature  Hopefully that is one issue and fixes.

*jordann9e: *Why do you say that it has potassium deficiency? How would I go about fixing that deficiency?

*willRavage:* I checked out the store for any of the flora products and thats a no go.... Didnt find anything close 
Ill have to do some research and find a hydro shop around me

I sprinkled some blood meal over them all and gave them a slight watering. Hopefully that clears then up a bit and I start to see some more growth and less yellowing/browning.

Heres a picture of a leaf that fell off on the clone... that one sot is also looking even worse then it did last time I checked.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 5, 2008)

Here are some pics of potassium def. . . take it for what is. JUST MY OPINION. That's what/is was wrong with my plant. I bought Advanced Nutrients 'Hammerhead'. It's nutrients full of potassuim and phosforus... (The PK in N-P-K) . . but it's really a bloom booster.... you want to get some thing that has some numbers in the 'K' area like 0-0-5 ?? OPINION!!!! but good luck... 

what's your pH?!?!? if it's too low, it could lock out potassium... you want a pH between 6.4-6.8 I believe... for soil


JD9


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 5, 2008)

Web Gallery Wizard&#8482;


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 5, 2008)

*Day 31 (4/05):* Just some pictures, nothing new really. Still hoping this is nitrogen def and I fixed it with the blood meal.

*jordann3e: *I really have no idea what deficiency they have. Its possible they have potassium deficiency because they do look like some of the pictures.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 5, 2008)

what's your pH, bro??


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 5, 2008)

Last time I checked it was 6.6-6.8


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 5, 2008)

ok... that's good...


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 5, 2008)

I will check my PPM tonight and see if it is high or not. Maybe tht will be a solution!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 5, 2008)

how are the sizes working in the pc case


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 6, 2008)

*Monkeeman: *Well I only have the clone to compare the sizes to the case. But if the container that it is in is on the floor I still have about half my case size left. I also am going to tie down a couple branches right now so I will have more room for some more bud sites.If you want any pictures of what the case looks like or how I have it, let me know. I realized I didnt have many pictures of how I have it set up

I really think the nitrogen helped out from the last time I checked it seemed like there was a lot more green in the plant.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah ive heard a lot about tying plants down, but what does it actually do? and how do you do it


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 6, 2008)

*Day 32 (4/06): *I cant really tell, but it doesnt seem like the conditioned worsened, but take a look for your self at the pictures.

*MonkeeMan:* Tying them down allows me to control whereit grows. Instead of the plant just going straight up I can control where each piece is growing pretty much trying to equal out all the sites so that I can have a bunch of colas instead of one big one. Make sense?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah that looks intense lol, for my first time i dont think ill tie them down buts its a great idea lol


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 7, 2008)

Have u thought of taking a few clones of the clone and just flower after about a week?


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 7, 2008)

No I have not but that is a great idea if I can get yield off the cloned clones. How much do you think I would get off each one? Maybe I could put them in a new medium thats not a soil and see how they go.


----------



## willRavage (Apr 7, 2008)

How old are the seedlings now and how do they look?


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, Im not sure how much you would get off the clones but I have a pretty good idea for you: If you could get another pc case then you should take clones from the clone, stick them in the new pc case, wait a week before you start flowering them, this will give the rhinoes time to grow, once you harvest the clones stick the rhinoes in the new pc case and flower, keep 2 mother plants(clone you have now, and a rhinoe), and just keep doing continous harvests, similar to the SOG method. Wow, this sound like a good plan I might have to try it myself. Tell me what you think, Im sure it could work and you would never run out of personal bud.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 7, 2008)

*willRavage: *They are 33 days old today and they look like they are maybe 3 or 4 days old, haha. They are in such ccrappy condition. I am really getting ticked off that I cant find the problem. I am gonna of course keep trying an attending to my babies. Eventually they will start to take a loing to me.

*coolman1a: o*Oh of course I have though of that, but I dont have another PC case or that wuld alredy have been done. If I could find one I will build one but it dont look too good right now. Im always eeing an eye out for one. Know anywhere I can buy a chea case from?

I wish I could find another case too, it was so much fun to build this one. Now that I have such a better understanding too I coudl modify it so much better.


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 7, 2008)

good luck joe i hope u see a good yeild keep us posted


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 7, 2008)

*Day 33 (4/7): *Still a day of crap everything looks bad! I feel like giving up with all the bad luck I am having, but I wont. I must fight out. Anyone got any ideas what I can do to fix these... mainly just the clone, rhinos are so stunted, lol.

*D port Growth:* Thanks, I hope I do too. If anything its just another learning experience and teaching me how to do it right. Eventually Ill get it down. Just doing it slower then others, haha.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 8, 2008)

*Day 34 (4/0: *Well I tossed all but 1 rhino today, the others were pretty much gone... ugh. Clone is yellowing faster and higher up, UH OH!!!!! What do I do!!


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey have u checked the ph of the soil or water?
I saw that they like arount 5.5-6.5


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 8, 2008)

I have been checking with one of those fish aquarium strips, but I want an electronic one thats moderately priced that someone could point me towards.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 8, 2008)

nitrogen?!

check that page I gave U....

Web Gallery Wizard&#8482;


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 8, 2008)

ebay or craigslist 4 pH meter


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 8, 2008)

I thought I originally had nitrogen defiency, but I put that blood meal in so I guess its not that. This is really frustrating that I cant figure it out.


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 8, 2008)

I read that when the ph is wrong the leaves start getting yellow from the bottom up...
I say buy the cheapest good meter you can and try to save them


----------



## donkeyballs (Apr 8, 2008)

kool tie downs


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 8, 2008)

Digital pH Swimming Pool Meter Tester Water Garden p3 - eBay (item 320237042888 end time Apr-09-08 16:00:03 PDT)

How does that look?


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks pretty good to me, you should get it


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I took the clone out of its pot to check roots and Im a little worried... What does this look like.. I makred it in some pictures


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 8, 2008)

I wouldnt think too much of it, I have some basil that im growing and it has the same green spots on the perlite, but it does look rootbound you should really transfer it to somthing bigger, hey maybe you should take clones of this clone and wait a week before flowering, you might get a pretty good yeild


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 8, 2008)

Have you tried any all purpose or all stages fertilizer, they usually have a good NPK ratio of about 12-8-5 for vegetative state?


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 8, 2008)

You got great ideas coolman1a. I got some basill growing too, well planted some the other week. 

Ill pick up some rooting stuff tomorrow and figure out how to take some clones. I really don't want to because i hate to get rid of bud sites... especially if my clones dont go right and die.

Does it really look root bound... Hrmm I thought it would need a lot more to be root bound. Im less worried about that then the whole bottom yellowing and the green on the roots.

Any ideas what to transfer it into? As in something from around the house? Or something cheap, haha.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 8, 2008)

coolman1a said:


> Have you tried any all purpose or all stages fertilizer, they usually have a good NPK ratio of about 12-8-5 for vegetative state?



I have some FOX Farm Grow Big only used it once liek two weeks ago... Should I try giving it some tomorrow when I water? And what strength?


If not that, what all purpose fert should I use?


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 8, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> I have some FOX Farm Grow Big only used it once liek two weeks ago... Should I try giving it some tomorrow when I water? And what strength?
> 
> 
> If not that, what all purpose fert should I use?


What is the NPK for this Grow Big? Also, What do have the clone in now?


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 8, 2008)

Grow Big is 6-4-4

I have the clone in some plastic thing that is pretty much the width of a 2 liter, its in a quart plastic thingy


----------



## kingkron (Apr 8, 2008)

put that thing in a pot at least 3 times biggier than the existing one and give it some high nitrogen fertelizer... the yellowing leaves and purple stems are signs of nitrogen deficiancy..


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 8, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> Grow Big is 6-4-4
> 
> I have the clone in some plastic thing that is pretty much the width of a 2 liter, its in a quart plastic thingy


Actually you can get away with leaving it in the container(since its in a pc case), and you should start adding the Grow Big to the water you use to feed, start at 1/4 of what it says the first time then 1/2 the second time, then you can go to what it says on the bottle. Make sure the container has drainage holes. Ill be back tomorrow to check in on the grow.


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 8, 2008)

kingkron said:


> put that thing in a pot at least 3 times biggier than the existing one and give it some high nitrogen fertelizer... the yellowing leaves and purple stems are signs of nitrogen deficiancy..


Hey does your pic have anything to do with the kottonmouth kings? just wondering


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 8, 2008)

*Kingkron:* No way can I get something 3 times the size in my case, but I could get something double... maybe triple if it was square. Any ideas where I could find something like that?
I got blood meal should I put some more of that in with my next watering along with my Grow Big?

*Coolman1a:* I got plenty of drainage, made sure of that... I will give it watering with 1/4 strength tomorrow, hopefully she likes it a lot.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 9, 2008)

*(4/09): *Just did a bunch of work I have been meaning to do. I took out the other fans I had and put in these new ones I got. Much less noise and much more! Haha. After an hour of running temps are down so much. I still need to add the carbon filter exhaust I have been making, will be done in a day or so and Ill have some pictures of it. I also did a bunch of cleaning up of wires so it wasn't such a mess. I want to get some sort of material to line the inside so its consistent with better reflection but I have not gotten around to that.

Clone is looking worse, will feed soon, hopefully it perks u from it and stops yellowing.

I tossed one Rhino because it looked like complete crap and pretty much had no leaves on it. Two others are looking pretty bad too and not liek they are gonna make it. Then I have the one that is looking decent since I put some blood meal on it. It might actually survive, who knows.


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey I would hold on on the bloodmeal for now, it might be too much nutes you know. Also, you should really move the plants closer to the lights, say 2-3in from them.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 9, 2008)

nitrogen, man...


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 9, 2008)

did ya get that pH tester???? good deal @ $11.99 I woulda got it if I didn't get mine for free...


----------



## willRavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Now that I think about it, growing inside a computer case would always be hot since the metal retains heat. Maybe you should move this operation to a rubbermaid tote.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 9, 2008)

*jordann9e: *Yeah I got that pH tester that I posted a link to. Should be here in about a week or so and hopefully it tells me some new information that helps me fix my problems.

*willRavage: *As for the heat issue, I have researched many many computer grows that gave successful outcomes. I just suck at growing, lol. My temperature is perfect with the new fans, 77.6 degrees with 4 fans and 4 lights. Wonderful 

*coolman1a: *Ok since I sprinkeled some blood meal on top already Im going to give them less then quarter strength feeding on nutes. Also that picture was a different setup then i had htem


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 9, 2008)

Well I just tested some tap water that I let sit for two days... WTF is this...

pH: 7.2ish
Alkalinity ppm: 50
Hardness ppm: Around 100

What should I do to lower my pH?


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 9, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> Well I just tested some tap water that I let sit for two days... WTF is this...
> 
> pH: 7.2ish
> Alkalinity ppm: 50
> ...


Why would you want to lower your ph. Isn't 7.2 almost a perfect Ph


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 9, 2008)

Usually when u add the nutes the ph will lower a little, test it after you add them


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 10, 2008)

I doubt with the amount of nutes ill use it will lower it much but I wil try


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 10, 2008)

oh it will


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 11, 2008)

*Day 37 (4/11): *I think they are looking better, check out the comments I left on the pics and see if anyone can help me. Thanks


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm telling ya man... THIS website is GREAT for all your marijuana plant problems... Has everything... just look through all the different deficiencties, and it'll tell ya what to do... if I had more time, I'd do it 4 u...

Web Gallery Wizard&#8482;


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 12, 2008)

hey hows it going?

i read your entire grow journal and if you still haven't made your carbon filter than you can go to Walmart and get the fabreeze Carbon filter they have over there for 15 bucks maybee 17 with tax and it takes to oder straight out i have it, it works amazing


-lyth-


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 12, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> *Day 37 (4/11): *I think they are looking better, check out the comments I left on the pics and see if anyone can help me. Thanks





looks like you have a bug problem if thats a spider web might be spider mites


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 12, 2008)

*jordann9e*: I have been on that site every time you have sent it nad others looking through every page but its really hard for me to find anything useful, nothing ever looks JUST like my problem, just a little bit and then I find other problems and my problems all start to look like every deficiency, lol. But I will check it out again and see if I can find anything.

*FTGMan: *Thanks for stopping by! I got some stuff some a pet store... activated carbon and filters. Made one for when I had 1 fan going... Worked great just cheaply made, haha. Now that I have two fans going I need something bigger to lightproof and fit over both exhaust fans. I will check those out next time I am at the store to see how they go. Hopefully they are a good size 

As for spider mites/wed, thats just a piece of string that I used to tie it down and the end frayed. Thanks for keeping an eye out for that. I don't think much that it would be any bugs. Only three holes in the case. When the door is open, the intake and exhaust fans. I have sealed every last hole so no light comes out. Except for my intake and exhaust right now... Trying to figure out a good way to build a light trap as well as keep maximum airflow going.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 12, 2008)

I was thinking maybe potassium from this picture.. Looks a lot like it with all that rust colored. But I cant really tell anything else because the seedling at 30 days old is so fucking small. How did you fix your potassium problem jordann9e?

Do you think both plants have potassium or its just the rhino? Does my clone have anything else besides nitrogen def, I cant tell?


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 12, 2008)

man o man sry Joe u havin trouble i feel ur pain tho ive been keepin up on this one good luck brotha


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks D Port Growth, I have been trying my best taking care of my babies as much as I can, but they dont feel the love I have been giving them yet. But soon they will and I will have this shit down and be growing lovely plants


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 12, 2008)

oh yea have u gave hem a flush at all sounds simple but it makes a big differance might ba a salt build up or even a nute lock try and give her a flush and see what happens if u havent already happy growing


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 12, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> I was thinking maybe potassium from this picture.. Looks a lot like it with all that rust colored. But I cant really tell anything else because the seedling at 30 days old is so fucking small. How did you fix your potassium problem jordann9e?
> 
> Do you think both plants have potassium or its just the rhino? Does my clone have anything else besides nitrogen def, I cant tell?


 
now I think it could be CalMag lock out....

check out calcium and magnesium def's on that site...

find a place that sells Cal-Mag and apply it....


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 13, 2008)

*D Port Growth:* Thats a good idea, I will flush them all tomorrow and see where that takes me.

*jordann9e:* that picture is not my plant, thats a picture of an image from that gallery that i was trying to show a comparison to.


----------



## DWR (Apr 13, 2008)

humbo jumbo said:


> Why would you want to lower your ph. Isn't 7.2 almost a perfect Ph


5.6 - 6.4 is my prefer'd growing ph ^^

peace


----------



## Feild of dreams (Apr 13, 2008)

hey im havin' simular problems with my plants.The leave gets ligther in color from the bottom up.The lower the nodes the shitter the condition of the leaves.Some of my lower leaves have just died and fell off.They also have purple stems in some parts.

Sp i hope u find an answer to ur problem,cuz it would help me too LOL


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 13, 2008)

*Field of dreams: *Thats nitrogen deficiency if its the same as mine.... Pretty sure my clone is doing much better now.

*DWR: *I would like to lower my pH to that if I can al the stuff i need too.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 13, 2008)

Gave them all a good watering with some water, Purple cap distilled water. Hope they look better from it, they were all very droopy.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 13, 2008)

ok bro... just remember that water u gave them has a pH above 7.....

I drop the pH a bit... but to each his own...

I bet you'll see results in an hour


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 13, 2008)

Dammn, that has above 7 

What is the right thing I shoudl do to lower it?


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 14, 2008)

Here are some pictures of how the clone looks, not much different. Grrr. I need results. Should I feed it nutes next watering or more blood meal... or???


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 14, 2008)

what have u done already??


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 14, 2008)

What do you mean what have I done?


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 14, 2008)

try some all purpose 20-20-20 nute--- Peter's.... miracle grow all-purpose


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok I will go to the store again and see what I can find.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 14, 2008)

> What do you mean what have I done?


to try to fix the problem


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 14, 2008)

I saw this on this site... when I saw the purple stems.....


the 20X3 nutes is just a good all around feed...



*Phosphorous* 

Phosphorous is used for plant energy by being assimilated into molecules called Adenosine-tri-phosphate, or ATP. This molecule is necessary for any plant activity that requires energy such as root growth, flowering, respiration, and vegetative growth. 
Phosphorous deficiencies are distinct. Purple stems, leaf stems, leaf veins and stunted growth are a sure sign of a Phosphorous deficiency. Leaves will also tend to be smaller and dark green, and may or may not include necrotic patches. Bud size will be smaller and underdeveloped, as will the root mass. 

A good all-around fertilizer like Peter's 20-20-20 will clear this up.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 14, 2008)

Blood meal sprinkled on top of the soil and then watered them. Then I gave them quarter strength fox farm nutes. And finally just the watering with the distilled water.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 14, 2008)

"Purple stems, leaf stems, leaf veins and stunted growth are a sure sign of a Phosphorous deficiency. Leaves will also tend to be smaller and dark green, and may or may not include necrotic patches. Bud size will be smaller and underdeveloped, as will the root mass. "

I think that for sure has to do with my little runts maybe. But as well with my clone... I guess I will try and give them all a watering with a low amount of some 20-20-20


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 14, 2008)

for inside gardens ... I have miracle gro all-purpose as stated above... it's *.5 tsp per gallon DISTILLED*


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 14, 2008)

So should I feed mine like .25 per half gallon?


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 14, 2008)

I feed as it says... but yeah.. .25 can't hurt.... either one.... IMO


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 14, 2008)

Hopefully I can find some time to get this stuff before they get any worse


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 14, 2008)

you'll find it easily in garden center @ wal-mart... most home places...


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 15, 2008)

Going to pick up some of that 20-20-20 all purpose stuff today, hope it helps.

Heres some pictures from yesterday I forgot to post.... Whats with my clone starting to turn white... And how long does it take for my stem to change from purple to green? Does it need more nutes?


----------



## FTGMan (Apr 15, 2008)

your doing good i had to kill mine it became a hemi
sucks tho so imma try again in 3 months after i come home from vacation 


-Lyth-


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank FTGMan... But I dont think I am doing that good. Im learning...

Well I went to the store today t get some 20-20-20 but with my luck... NOTHING, I read every damn box that they had... Closest I found was some 10-10-10, but I wasnt sure if I wanted that.

*BUT* Instead I got a bunch of other goodies... Ill post up with what I got soon.

Oh I am also modding another PC case I got my hands on to, its a bit small, but I plan on using it for clones


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 15, 2008)

Just found this great site:

Cannabis Nutrient and Deficiency Table

Maybe it wil help me narrow down my problems


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I got some cheap dollar pots at the store today along with some rooting solution to take some clones for this clone box I am building. Along with that I got some superthrive. I also got a bag of some worm castings. Maybe they will help? Ill add them to my next transplant.

No real updates on the plants, no changes... Not sure what to do... Gonna give them a good nute watering along with some superthrive tomorrow. Hopefully Ill see some sweet results.

I plan on taking about 3 clones this week too and then putting the clone into flowering or taking those clones and veg them for a week and flip them to flowering.... Any input which I shoudl do?


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 15, 2008)

damn homie..... looks to me like you went to the Depot, or Lowe's.... cuz i never seen superthrive at Wal-mart.... do a search on what the worm castings are for.. i forget ATM... you might be able to utilize it


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 15, 2008)

Nah man, Wal-Mart. Haha. I was driving to visit someone and I was like oh shit a Wal-Mart.... Went in and they had a HUGE gardening section. I was like oooh they dont have this by me and got a bunch of stuff. Best thing was I didnt even spend 20 bucks there. Too bad they didnt have any 20-20-20 all purpose


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 16, 2008)

*Day 42 (4/16):* Well I gave them all a watering today with some superthrive and nutes... I fear that I am gonna burn them and I put too much in  Gonna keep a tight eye on them just in case I need to flush.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 16, 2008)

did ya paint the inside of that case?? with what?


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 16, 2008)

Just some matte white spray paint. I originally had just pieces cut out to cover wherever there were holes, but it just didnt work out everywhere and I used white caulk to put them in. Tore some out and what not so its not clean looking anymore.

I am working on getting some pieces that cover that all up so its nice clean 1 piece walls.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 16, 2008)

Some of the tips are starting to yellow i think.. an the top leaves seem to be twisting a bit.... should I flush or.... what?


----------



## willRavage (Apr 17, 2008)

Good to see you havent given up, nobody cares about my grow anymore


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 17, 2008)

I dont plan on giving up anytime soon, gotta get a couple good harvests in first 

I care!


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 18, 2008)

*Day 44 (4/1: *Wowwwwwwwww! Sooo much growth... The clone looks sooo much better all perky lots of new growth and a full green top now... I LOVE IT! A lot of the leaves seem to be having a yellow tint to it... Wondering if its gonna worsen.

Rhinos are alright... One didnt seem to change and the other I think had a huge spurt... Might come back... But I feel that even if it does its gonna be a hermi or male from all the stunting... I mean look at it, its a runt and 44 days old, haha.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 18, 2008)

glad 2 see an improvement!!!

remember: roots and light DON't MIX!!

IMO get some black spray paint and blacken out where the roots are showing... or ya could transplant, but i know you are dealing with height issues....


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 18, 2008)

I read a grow a while back that the guy said that transarent containers dont make all that big of a deal. He said it was really good for new growers to use a transparent container beucase then they can monitor their plant growth.

Pretty sure he did some experiment with one transparent cup and one not... Got pretty much the same results.

I plan on transplanting it and keeping it a mother I think, I dunno... Well see, I got these sweet new pots from Wal-Mart that I woudl like to use


----------



## willRavage (Apr 18, 2008)

I use 12'' diameter air baskets used for plants in aquairiums and ponds, they work great and allow a lot of oxygen to get to the roots.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 18, 2008)

I dont have 12 inch width for my computer case...


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I did a lot of work was done today... Feel a good sense of accomplishment 

The clone is a little yellow.... the leaves have hints of yellow and a couple burns... Im going to give them all a watering of just some plain water... Hope that will clear it u a bit.

As for what I did today was get a pretty good ortion of the clone/mother case... Didnt decide yet. But As you can see I need to do some caulking and spray paint. As well as some wiring and buy another power strip and it looks as if I will be ready to go.

Please keep in mind its only about half way done... Just thought I would share.

Oh and I have not even spent 20$ in supplies on this... Nice and cheaply done.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 18, 2008)

lookin good bro, about that transparency, i guess that makes sense about novice growers and seeing development.... coo-coo keep it up!


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow man you should really get that set up, man iv been thinking a lot about all the ways to grow and i got to the conclusion that if you have the room an supplies its definetly worth it to set up a mother and clone box, you get to have continous harvests and constant bud, it doesnt take as long as seed, and you can be sure that it will be a sexy female


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 18, 2008)

*jordann9e: *Yeah... that way I dont have to disrupt them and know they are doing there business 

*coolman1a:* I am working on getting it set up as fast as I can... Its going to be 100% lightproof so I can run it out in the open. It will also be 100% smell proof 
It really would be great to get it running so I have the continual harvest. Never have to pay again, I can see it now


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry for the no picture update. 

Clone is looking a little yellow, all the leaves have a tint to it... not looking the best.. some of the top budsites new growth is twisting in... Another deficiency? Or are they just thirsty because a lot of the rest of the plant is just starting to droop. I gave them all a good watering, hopefully that fixes it all up.

On the two Rhinos that are left, one shows no growth and the other has got some more... WAHOOO!

Problem though... THe inside around the dirt.. where I can see the walls are starting to turn green, like an algae or something.. Is this bad? Someone said I think earlier that its normal with perlite. I just want to make sure so that my babies are not hurting even more.

Thanks


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 20, 2008)

*Day 46 (4/20) *Whats up all, what a great day today is about to be

*Anyways, clone is looking crappy... all the top leaves are starting to turn yellow outside in! Why help!!!?!?!?!?!

*Rhino growing more... but some deformed growth, hopefully it straightens that out.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 20, 2008)

dude i am a fan of pc grows ( i have one right now) but two lights i dont think will cut it, and you are wasting space with the "wiring chamber" ditch it and use that space...

other wise pretty cool grow


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by *raeman1990*, Thats my second case... And Its 100% stealth, It will look like a computer on the outside, not 1 wire but the main power will be coming out from the back. It will be running in my room like nothing is wrong with it. 

My main cab is in my closet and still not perfected.

And that one is gonna be a mother/clone chamber. I dont need to be producing tons of bud, just for fun.

I have done plenty of research and I want it neat and all. I have seen a couple complete grows with my setup for the second case. Carbon filter, everything.. inside the case in the wiring chamber... Make sense?


----------



## drgreenthum (Apr 21, 2008)

I like the plug-in wall sockets. Where did you pick those up?


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 21, 2008)

Got them at home depot at the light section/electrical


----------



## whatnow (Apr 21, 2008)

well worth the subscription =O very similar to what I'm planning except an extra bit of height. good luck anyways, il be reading. ;]


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for checking it out whatnow. Let me know if you get a journal growing, I love seeing other ones.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 21, 2008)

Sup bro? checkin this out on my phone. keep her goin !


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for checking form your phone... I need to figure out what is wrong with her, all the leaves are starting to turn yellow! :O


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 22, 2008)

*Day 48 (4/22):* *Well the clone is starting to yellow really fast outside of the leaves in. What is it please help!!!?!!?!?!!!* I dont want to lose it. It is also getting HUGE and needs to have clones taken or put in to flowering fast or it wont fit. It grows so much every day.

The one rhino is growing all deformed, but i think is starting to grow right, just had to get all the messed up out of it. Haha. Anyways heres some pictures.

Please let me know if you know why it is yellowing, I dont want it to die


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 22, 2008)

Not sure wat the yellowing on the leaves is but it sure makes them look pretty


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 22, 2008)

clone Looks massive! and it looks like it needs nitrogen. i'd still get that 20 20 20 Fertilizer or fish emulsions


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 22, 2008)

ok tomorrow inwill go get some 20-20-20. I really need to fix it so it doeset run out of space! Its close already, I need to bend it more. Can I take clones from top? The top bud sites are long and big and outta space


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 22, 2008)

Usually clones are taken from bottom of plant. cuz it's stronger. i remember seeing the fish emulsions at walmart but either will help. . i'm out. need sleep.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 22, 2008)

I saw fish emulsions at walmart but i dunno if i will be that way at all. well see how it goes

I know thye are usually from the bottom but is the top possible since i need to cut down height a bit?


----------



## homusubi (Apr 22, 2008)

joesalamon, its probably a K (potassium) deficit. Just use some flowering fert, you dont need much N for the moment.

Saludos desde el cono!  problems.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by homububi but my stems are all purple/red though? I also am not in flowering yet, I am still vegging them. I want to go to flowering asap though.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 23, 2008)

*jordann9e* I got some 10-10-10 All purose miracle grow stuff. You think thats the right stuff to feed it? Should I give nutes with this?


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 23, 2008)

Use it man. the 20 Would be just double strength. .


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 23, 2008)

I figured that woudl be true, just wasnt sure. Thanks

Heres the stuff i got:


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 23, 2008)

What's the recommended dosage.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd also take a few pellets in water and see if it in fact does dissolve . .


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 23, 2008)

It says 1 tablespoon per 1 square foot. So sprinkle a small layer on top

It also says DO NOT DISOLVE IN WATER, lol... it says sprinkle on top and then water.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow lol. well i hope it works man. don't see why it wouldn't. . but if it don't for some reason still try to get some basic nutrients. a grow, micro, and a bloom line of nutes. liquid ones. pm me with your location and i will do some research for a hydro store around you. lol i did it for willravage if i remember right


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 23, 2008)

I have foxfarm nutes already. Grow Big, Tiger bloom, bah i forget, the trio of them.. Should I just use that?


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 23, 2008)

*Day 48 (4/23): *Well I just realized that my clone is absolutely enormous and It doesnt have much more room to grow in the pc case. EEEKS. I really over estimated that. I transplanted it into a bigger container and tied it down. It looks like a bush, haha. Gave it a watering with some of that new 10-10-10 MG stuff. Hope that helps, if not Im gonna give it another sprinkling of blood meal and a shot of nutes, hope that helps it because it better now die X_X!

As for the Rhino, check it yourself, growing strong and good, wooooot.

Got the other box running, well its half assed, still needs to be caulked and build a carbon scrubber. Then we will be in business for that. Another coat of spray paint is definitely needed.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 23, 2008)

Ha ha ha that clone, what strain again, is rediculous. were you already using the fox farm? i don't know anything about that line of nutes. i'm a advanced nutrient kinda guy. . .


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 23, 2008)

I dunno, my friend just gave me a random clone of one of his. But damn it just sprang to live and started growing like made all over haha. I used the fox farm two other times. What nutes do you think I should get. I am more then willing to get a new kind, this is just some of what my friend had he gave me to use for this grow.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 23, 2008)

I like advanced nutrients line. but started out with botanicare. i can't say anything bad about either. and not saying for you to change. pm me where you stay so i can find a hydro store around you. i gotta do a job interview right now bro. check ya out later!


----------



## drgreenthum (Apr 23, 2008)

Looking nice. Is there a page that explains more about tying down plants and ways to alter the way they naturally grow?


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes. use the search option. look for growFAQ and you can find more on bending and pruning


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 23, 2008)

*jordann9e: *Haha I get it... Advanced Nutrients is the name of the brand, haha. I thought u were calling the ones I was using like beginner and yours Advanced. Well that makes more sense now.

I will do a search and see if any shops are around me.

*drgreenthum:* Yeah that would work. Its called LST (Low Stress Training). I just read the idea of it and started tying them down, I coudl be doing it wrong, but it has been working so far. Not really sure if there is a "right" way to do it. Its kind of like using a screen in scrog. I am controlling there I want them to grow. I will do that the whole time I guess, gonna have to keep the colas on their side the best I can so that theres enough space. I grew this way too big. I might take a couple clones just to learn how to clone, but I dont really care much about this. This plant has had sooo much stress it wont be the best mother to keep growing from. Plus I dont even know the strain and I got bunch of White Rhino seeds.


----------



## surfnugget (Apr 24, 2008)

how do you like those lights? do you have any tips for using them? im currently lightproofing a rubbermade dwc setup for my buddy, he's giving me half the first yield for getting him setup.

score. im gunna use a way larger fan, because im trying to weather-proof my plant. how big is too big of a fan?

im not used to boxes, im used to attics. lol.

nice setup tho. you've given me another good idea..


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 24, 2008)

Are you talking about CFL's?

So far they have been great, never grown with anything else besides just tending to some stuff outside. But they have treated me well with this small setup. Not really any tips to use them correctly, just get some sockets of your choice along with some bulbs and your pretty much good to go.

Sweet at getting half the yield, sounds like a good deal to me.

Whagt do you mean by weather-proofing your plant? Im sure you can get by using a 120mm PC fan for a rubber made. Otherwise its just gonna be so much more expensive I think along with being bulky for the area... Id just throw an intake and exhaust 120mm and u shoudl be good?

Glad to have given you an idea... Good luck setting it up... Any pictures by any chance?


----------



## surfnugget (Apr 24, 2008)

yes, see my journal im starting. the light setups are temporary. and the fan runs really quiet and low. i might set it up to breath into both boxes.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/68120-first-closet-setup.html#post773137


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 24, 2008)

Ohhhh so you got two boxes? Im confused with your grow, haha. good luck with it ill keep an eye on it.


----------



## surfnugget (Apr 25, 2008)

yea, im only going to use the one to start, i have to finish light proofing the hamper, but it'll work better for taller plants, even though i plan to keep them squat.


----------



## wolfensan (Apr 27, 2008)

Joe..i hope you get some sticky buds off that clone..keep the rhino alive!


----------



## Joker52 (Apr 27, 2008)

you think you'll get much with that plant? are you gonna flower early?


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 27, 2008)

*wolfensan*: thanks man, i hope so too! and that rhino is still kicking, do not worry!

*joker52*: I really have no iea, but since I have so many bud sites I am hoping for a decent amount.

FLowering isnt that early... its been almost 2 months


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 28, 2008)

*Day 53 (4/2:
Day 2 Flower*

Well I gave her some bloom nutes that I had.

I also included a picture of my nutes and molasses. 

Anyways, no time to talk, but heres some pictures

*EDIT** YELLOWING IS NOT STOPPING! WHAT DO I DO?

I was thinking that it might be a different defiency, forgot which one I thought phosphorus? Anyways I figured that the bloom nutes might give it the nute it needed and fix the yellowing?
*


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 28, 2008)

Clone looks massive!!!
Not sure about the yellowing thou...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

Damn man your doing great...A lot of guys have started pc grows threads on here but bailed before they even started. Good work, keep it up. When do you plan on flowering the big one?


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 28, 2008)

*coolman1a: *yeah it is huge... barely fits anymore.. Gonna have to do some more tying some in a day or so. hope that its ok to do in flowering.. wouldnt see why not though.

*nowstopwhining:* thanks for stoping by and the compliments, wish i had more to show though. i love seeing pc grows, wish there was more, especially finished ones.

Oh, and she is on day two of flowering now. I couldnt get any caulk to light proof my second case so I had to put the rhino in flower with her, oh well, not a big deal. I will just start some other seeds in it and half them ready to switch over to flower when these are done.

Also, I got some of the clones mother bud from my friends harvest... very tasty and strong... ill take some pics if anyone wants to see the stickyness, haha


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 28, 2008)

Sup big joe? FLOWER!! sweet. ha ha


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 28, 2008)

haha yup. just wish i could stop this damn yellowing.

takinga closer look at the bigger rhino looks like the green ends in a cople lower leaves are like drying out with a brownish green tint. Weird. Ayi, why are there so many damn problems with these plants.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> haha yup. just wish i could stop this damn yellowing.
> 
> takinga closer look at the bigger rhino looks like the green ends in a cople lower leaves are like drying out with a brownish green tint. Weird. Ayi, why are there so many damn problems with these plants.


ive had the same thing happen...no idea what caused it. 

Good choice with the white rhino though...the smoke was great.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah. I just cant wait to get my setup straightened out so that I have it down to perfection. It sucks trying to figure out what is wrong.

I am very excited with the rhino. I cant wait to smoke it, it smells wonderful already. Oh, and on the bigger rhino I think i see pistols already, Ill take some pictures next time.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> Yeah. I just cant wait to get my setup straightened out so that I have it down to perfection. It sucks trying to figure out what is wrong.
> 
> I am very excited with the rhino. I cant wait to smoke it, it smells wonderful already. Oh, and on the bigger rhino I think i see pistols already, Ill take some pictures next time.



Yeah it took a couple grows to get my room down perfectly...


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey where'd you get your seeds from? you got the big book of buds vol. 3? white rhino from green house seed company says you SHOULD start with a medium-low ph of 5.8 and slowly increase until it reaches 6.5 at the end of flowering. plant ripens in 9 weeks. to really see them "whiten'' let go 10 weeks.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 29, 2008)

Nirvana and no I dont got that book. I dont have any books.

My ph was not low at all when I started, it was high if anything... thats good to know, thank you for that.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 29, 2008)

Rhino is now looking worse  the older leaves are just drying out to like the same color as the leave but dry.. its weird.. ahhhh

Gave them a foilar feeding with some light nutes, hope that helps the yellowing, they were flowering nutes.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 29, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> Rhino is now looking worse  the older leaves are just drying out to like the same color as the leave but dry.. its weird.. ahhhh
> 
> Gave them a foilar feeding with some light nutes, hope that helps the yellowing, they were flowering nutes.


Hopefully the yellowing isnt from nute lockout? is the soil staying soggy or wet?


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 29, 2008)

Remember the ph i'd try a ph around 6.0 or 6.1


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 29, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Hopefully the yellowing isnt from nute lockout? is the soil staying soggy or wet?


I dont think so. From what I always remember when I water its dry and can be, those roots were growing like MAD when I had it in the 2 liter bottle. But I cant see it anymore in this pot so I dont know. I been watering about every two to three days depending on how dry and how much time I have to do it.

The stems are starting to turn a little more green I think, some are liek tie dyed purple and green and most new growth is all coming in green. I dont know... Grrrrrr


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 29, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> Remember the ph i'd try a ph around 6.0 or 6.1


Lost my PH test strips I had... No idea where they went. I am gonna buy that one on ebay. Last one for some reason never went through. I guess I didnt hit buy it now or something.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah. usually ph for soil grows Stay between 6.4 and 6.8 give or take. but from what i read coming directly from the maker of the seed. it needs a lower ph. so ph will more than likely have something to do with maximizing growth. WHAT INSIGHT DO YOU HAVE ON THIS nowstopwhining?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 29, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> Yeah. usually ph for soil grows Stay between 6.4 and 6.8 give or take. but from what i read coming directly from the maker of the seed. it needs a lower ph. so ph will more than likely have something to do with maximizing growth. WHAT INSIGHT DO YOU HAVE ON THIS nowstopwhining?


As far as I know when growing in soil nutrient uptake is optimal right around 6.7 
Im not sure why they would recommend a lower ph.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 29, 2008)

I have no idea... Do you think the rhino may be drying out because its got the wrong ph?

The clone isnt the the rhino.... so the ph isnt why the cllone is yellowing i dont think... something else.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 29, 2008)

Well the girls were calling me for a bed time story so I went in and had a little chat with them. Oh how they grow so much from every time I visit. Haha. I cant get nough of them.

Anyways, thought I would take some pictures. Since I didnt put any up today.


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 30, 2008)

*Day 55 (4/30)
Day 4 Flower

*Well I gave them all a misting of some light nute water for foilar feeding. Hope that helps a bit. The clone looks the same, nothing new with her and the Rhinos leaves are looking worse. I will get some pictures up soon. I might give the Rhino some of that 10-10-10 nute and hope that it clears it up like it did with the Clone. Any ideas on that?

Also I broke my 150watt CFL yesterday, 10 bucks down the drain. So now I have even less lumens 

I am going to try and get 3 more of them this week. 150 watters are about 10 bucks each, but that will bumb up my wattage to about 100+ instead of the 69 I got right now.

Also I am looking for some more seeds to buy. I was looking on Nirvanas website at their specials. I got Rhino from them last time. I was thinking maybe bubblelicious for 41$ or Early Special and Jack Horror for 24$ each... Its one or both.. So I was thinking Getting Early Special and Jack Horror for $49.XX

Early Special: Early Special | Marijuana and Cannabis Seeds for Growing your own weed. Straight from the breeder.
Jack Horror: Jock Horror | Marijuana and Cannabis Seeds for Growing your own weed. Straight from the breeder.
Bubblelicious: Bubblelicious | Marijuana and Cannabis Seeds for Growing your own weed. Straight from the breeder.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 30, 2008)

i am unusually drawn to the bubble strains . . But then cuz of the height restrictions, i'd suggest the 'early' strain. i only assume it's a short, early finishing strain. .


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 30, 2008)

Also, bro if you got the bread. . check out hempdepot.com they ship to the us and have a GREAT selection


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 30, 2008)

I really dont like hempdepots website. It looks really unprofessional... just no trustworthy. Plus I have had no problem with Nirvana. Have you used Hemp before?

*EDIT

Im so sad. I wanted to check on the girls before bedtime today, but I got home too late. Guess I will just give them EXTRA attention in the morning.


----------



## jordann9e (May 1, 2008)

I've heard from big growers here hempdepot is good. but check out this site- seedbankupdate.com they update every month with seedbanks. they talk about speed, privacy, if anyone has had problems with seeds either not germinating, or some not coming at all. . great web site. if i remember right hemp depot ranks at least 4 stars


----------



## joesalamon (May 1, 2008)

Great to hear! Sounds like a great website to me.


----------



## joesalamon (May 1, 2008)

*Day 56 (5/01)
Day 5 Flower

*Well the leaves are looking worse on the rhino. The clone still looks about the same no more or less of yellowing. I have the clone a watering with some 1/4 strength nutes with super thrive.

Gonna try and get some more work done on the secondary case I am making.

Any one have any ideas what to do for my rhino or clone?

Oh and all three are female I believe. I stuck some closeup shots in.


----------



## willRavage (May 1, 2008)

Wow that clone has gotten bushy!


----------



## joesalamon (May 1, 2008)

I really cant believe that it was as small as it was when I got it. Feel pretty accomplished already and I still have failure all over, haha.


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

Could be nute burn? I know that shit starts at the tips..


----------



## homusubi (May 1, 2008)

i insist, no more N... they are already dark green, and they seem a bit overfertilized. "wash" the roots with water, and take care with PH and T, they can generate nutrient absorption problems.


----------



## joesalamon (May 1, 2008)

Possible, but it really doesnt look like it. And it they are yellowing throughout starting outside in. So I dont think that woudl be nute burn. The new growth seems to be a bit stunted. Wondering if its because of the deficiency or because its in flowering now.


----------



## joesalamon (May 2, 2008)

*Day 57 (5/02)
Day 6 Flower

*Well the Clone is a beast and I opened the cab today and I was just like WOW, thats some growing right there. LOL. Every damn bud leaf was perfect... Shooting out sideways with new buds forming all over the branches. It was really great, looks like it really loved that watering of nutes and superthrive.

Oh and on the clone I cant believe how great it looks up close where all the pistols are forming, make it look so interesting.

Anyways clone looks the same, leaves browning worse and dying, not sure whats up with that. Anyways, heres some pictures as always ;


----------



## coolman1a (May 2, 2008)

Hey i was wondering did you change the cfls when you went in to flowering?


----------



## joesalamon (May 2, 2008)

Yeah i did. Really pissed off about that too. I broke my 150 watt CFL when I was doing it too. Gotta get to the store and buy 3 more now so I can uppppp that wattage.


----------



## coolman1a (May 2, 2008)

Make sure you get the 2700k ones for flowering, biches are like 9$ a bulb, kinda adds up


----------



## joesalamon (May 2, 2008)

Yeah sucks how expensive they are.


----------



## surfnugget (May 4, 2008)

A NOTE ON CFL COSTS
the elongated version.

some people would bitch and moan about them cfl cost or the price of an expesive 

its worth it. think about that shit. average 2 gram blunt costs 8-10 bucks out my way for sum good shit. my cfls are the only things i've been buying along with nutes.

im just using them for 10 days or so to prep 25 plants for the outdoors.

if i average 6 ounces for every plant that i plant due to males, disease, and bugs etc, than i can probably yeild 9.375 lbs. thats 15000 total if i sell by the ounce in my location.


$15,000. hello grow cab. hello apt. hello liscense back. hello car.
or $21,000 if you can move the grams. which you would need about 5 guys, but its worth the other 6k. think about it. this shits also like the stock market, so i might cure my shit till prices are high and the city's dry. (i live in a large city, but it goes dry kwik.)

but yea, i guess these CFL's are worth it. lol


----------



## joesalamon (May 4, 2008)

*Day 59 (5/04)
Day 8 Flower

*Gave all three molasses and super thrive water.

Took quick pics they are really bad, sorry.


----------



## coolman1a (May 4, 2008)

Nice!!! rhino is finally coming along, hey on the top right of the first pic there is a pot, is this the one i saw at walmart that has a resevour so that you only water every 2 weeks? i am thinking about buying it if it works, anyways nice clone man so many colas


----------



## joesalamon (May 4, 2008)

Yeah I got the two different sizes. Gonna have a mother eventually in the bigger one and then have 3 smaller ones going.

Not sure on the watering thing, might make them rot or something. I just looked at the bottom of the clones pot and roots are starting to come through, haha. Is that bad that they are coming threw and not getting water? Should I put some soil in the bottom compartment or just put water in there too?

But yah, those are the pots, I just liked them because of their size and how well they fit in my case.


----------



## coolman1a (May 4, 2008)

Im guessing just to put water in where its supposed to be in that little area it has they make it kinda almost like a little portable hydro system really cool, gonna have to get these when mine grow.


----------



## joesalamon (May 4, 2008)

yeah that makes sense. its pretty cool.


----------



## surfnugget (May 5, 2008)

if you put water in the resevoir, you might want to put in a fish pump. a really small one. or even just stick a straw in the water and blow, it helps a little.


----------



## joesalamon (May 5, 2008)

I really dont think theres enough room in the res for a pump. Maybe Ill look into it and see what I can rig up. I guess that could be kinda cool. Kinda half soil half hydro?


----------



## surfnugget (May 5, 2008)

right, call it hydurto!


----------



## joesalamon (May 5, 2008)

*Day 60 (5/05)
Day 9 Flower

*Well not much to say, would like to know why the clone still has purple stems and some yellowing leaves, and how to fix that. Along with the rhino having brown spots and those not going away


----------



## joesalamon (May 6, 2008)

*Day 61 (5/06)
Day 10 Flower

*HUGE problem... I cant keep the clone in this case much longer, its HUGE. I dont have anywhere else to put it, so it must stay... What can I do to make it smaller, can I cut off any branches and try to use them clones in flower?

What do I do... I really wanna keep this clone going.


----------



## hookahman16 (May 6, 2008)

That plant is really bushy. Its looking pretty good.


----------



## coolman1a (May 6, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> *Day 61 (5/06)*
> *Day 10 Flower*
> 
> HUGE problem... I cant keep the clone in this case much longer, its HUGE. I dont have anywhere else to put it, so it must stay... What can I do to make it smaller, can I cut off any branches and try to use them clones in flower?
> ...


Dam! not really sure how about tying more maybe try to tie it all to the center, not sure just tryin to help


----------



## willRavage (May 7, 2008)

Yeah tie all the brinches in closer but looping a string around the plant.


----------



## coolman1a (May 7, 2008)

I dont think cloning at this stage is a good idea, and if it does work it would just stress the plant and take longer to bud


----------



## joesalamon (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. But if I do anything, I need them to go out further instead of up.

I really need to get them some water too, I ran out yesterday


----------



## joesalamon (May 7, 2008)

*Day 62 (5/07)
Day 11 Flower

*Still looking for ideas how to prune or make a way for the clone to fit in the case still.


----------



## coolman1a (May 7, 2008)

Dam wat a beast i say move it to the center a bit and tie it down some more, and you can also tie some of the branches a little closer to each other.


----------



## joesalamon (May 7, 2008)

It is pretty much taking up the whole case. To the right of it are the other two Rhinos. They are gonna just be these little buds haha.

I dont know what to do, I will try to tie them down some more but I really dont know where else to tie down.


----------



## coolman1a (May 8, 2008)

Hey man just started my first grow journal in case you wanted to check it out: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/71470-first-grow-2-18-gallon.html


----------



## joesalamon (May 8, 2008)

Hell yeah! Good to seee you got one going. Now I just need to go pick up some water before my babies die... eeks


----------



## joesalamon (May 8, 2008)

Outta distilled water and I dont want to give any tap water again

Clone is drooping like fuck and the buds cant even hold themself up, NOT GOOOOOD!

First thing tomorrow morning Im heading out to get some. On the upside though, I did find my pH strips.


----------



## coolman1a (May 8, 2008)

Cool, theyll make it, but dont take chances. If you cant find distilled water you can buy the fish drops that take the clorine out of tap water, thanks for taking a look at my grow, ive read a LOT but its nothing compared to the real experience


----------



## joesalamon (May 8, 2008)

Walmart is just a bit out of the way. I know that water works fine with my grow so I want to get there, but it would be so much more ideal to grab it from another local store. 

Yeah I know what you mean by reading a lot. I feel like I read the site inside out as well as others trying to learn everything I could. Its so nice to actually get your hands in it


----------



## joesalamon (May 9, 2008)

*Day 64 (5/09)
Day 13 Flower

*Got them some water, pH was great... Around a 6. Gave them that with a feeding of molasses. Oh and I guess that other smaller rhino was not a female, top stopped growing leaves and a whole bunch of balls.

Im pretty sure the bigger rhino is a girl, but theres a chance its not.

The clone is sexy green and hairy, every day they look more and more fluffy, great sight.

I will get pictures up later.


----------



## KushMaster85 (May 9, 2008)

Looking Good. Wait Till The Third Week And You Will See The Budds Starting To Form. That Is Sad To Here But You Still Have One More Rhino! Keep Up The Good Work And Good Luck!!


Km


----------



## coolman1a (May 9, 2008)

Dam dickheads, why cant they all be ladies How did you sort out the clone size problem?


----------



## joesalamon (May 9, 2008)

*KushMaster85: *Thanks, and at least I have one.

I cant wait to see that, one more week for that, every day is exciting from here, more and more I get to see. Mmmmmm

*Coolman1a:* Yeah oh well, at least I got a female. Well that rhino being a male gave me a little bit more space. I am working on what I can do for more space, but for now it will have to stay it there. It cant survive for a bit.

Heres the pictures from today... I might have given too much molasses, they are a little droppy from the watering.


----------



## coolman1a (May 9, 2008)

Man what a beast! Hey what exactly are molasses, i know they make your buds grow but what are they? Also can you get them at a local walmart or somthing?


----------



## joesalamon (May 10, 2008)

Dont hold me to this, but I believe this is what it is/does. Molasses is pretty much a fancy word for sugar. When you add this to your plant it is really good for carb loadup which helps your plant benefit with microrganisms. Overall its just good for your plant, a better boost. Do some research and you will find out more. I just know people who have used it and said it shows difference so I did a little research and decieded to use it myself. And yes, I think walmart should have it.


----------



## jordann9e (May 10, 2008)

How much did ya use?


----------



## joesalamon (May 10, 2008)

1/2 teaspoon in 500ml


----------



## Magetea (May 11, 2008)

hey joe, i just read your entire journal. you have come a long way! I will be happy to see my plant following in yours' footsteps.

I got a Q, qould I be able to use a 20w 2700k cfl along with my 42w 6500k cfl?


----------



## joesalamon (May 11, 2008)

Magetea said:


> hey joe, i just read your entire journal. you have come a long way! I will be happy to see my plant following in yours' footsteps.
> 
> I got a Q, qould I be able to use a 20w 2700k cfl along with my 42w 6500k cfl?



Haha, thanks for reading Magetea. I know I have read many journals and it feels so good after you read it, you fell all caught up and a part of the grow, haha, well thats how i feel. But you make me feel like a proud parent. lol

Dont hold me to this but I think you want to use the 2700 for flowering and then 6500 for vegging. I dont think it will hurt it to use both for vegging though. You might want to check around on that though.


----------



## cannaboy (May 11, 2008)

whew....i caught this journal right on time....i thought you would have been harvested....beautiful plants man,truly nice...you have about a hundred budsites..lol...i just cant wait till these ladies are mature...i'll be watching this one


subscribed!!!


----------



## coolman1a (May 11, 2008)

cannaboy good to see you here, incredible how Joe took that shitty clone and turned it into a beast right


----------



## cannaboy (May 11, 2008)

yea....im hoping i get a male so i can practice my cloning for this summer


----------



## joesalamon (May 11, 2008)

*cannaboy:* thanks man, and yeah it is crazy how many budsites there are, makes it look so pretty. I should have practiced taking some clones but I really didnt have the space or time the week that I was able to do it. Which sucks because I am gonna have to do it blind next time.

*coolman1a:* stop making me sound like some good grower, lol.


----------



## coolman1a (May 11, 2008)

Hey i dont reamember did you start 12/12? and how long have they been flowering? How long is there left?


----------



## joesalamon (May 11, 2008)

coolman1a said:


> Hey i dont reamember did you start 12/12? and how long have they been flowering? How long is there left?


15 Days into flowering today. I will get pictures up MAYBE later today but most likely tomorrow.

And no I didnt start from 12/12, just flipped them on that cycle 15 days ago.

I really have no idea how much time is left, this is my first grow. I guess average is around 7-8 weeks I woudl say? So maybe 5 weeks left?


----------



## Magetea (May 11, 2008)

haha! well what I have found out is that our plants are like children, we have to nurture them, keep them warm, kep them out of trouble, and they will flurrish!!

Thats how I see it, and it makes me respect my grow all the more.

Im in day 5, and they are about 2.5-3" tall. (and they did the whole "come outta the ground in like 2 seconds" thing).

EDIT: Im looking forward to your harvest as if it was my own.


----------



## joesalamon (May 11, 2008)

That is so true, lol.

Hope yours not stretching at all. And well you have the space. But I think your growing in your pc case so you definitly want to start LSTing them in a couple days or now if you can. I started way to late and it hurts my yield.

Since I cant share a smoke with you when the time comes, I will just have to smoke one for you. haha.


----------



## Magetea (May 11, 2008)

haha! It will be nice to reap the harvest of something that you put so much time and energy into.

Ill go study LDTing, My plants are 3" from cfl. heres a lil peeps(hope you dont mind for mah picy).
EDIT: LSTing is the Ish! Looks like you did that for your clone. Ill do that within a couple days(after the 3rd set of leaves has began to grow.

good luck bud


----------



## joesalamon (May 11, 2008)

*Day 66 (5/11)
Day 15 Flower

*Well they both look good, the other rhino is 100% female for sure now. Its got hairs coming in nicely too.

The clone looks so sweet. When you look at it from above its so cool to see all the green budsites with the hairs coming out.

Not too much smell outside of the case especially without the carbon filter running. Ill install that if it gets noticeable.

*Magetea: *The smoke is gonna taste 10x better then anything else I have ever tried before, lol.

Yeah I did LST mine, otherwise my yield woudl be a lot less then its gonna be.

You should get a journal going. I wanna see some pictures of the inside of your case.


----------



## jordann9e (May 11, 2008)

awesome, bro!!! pistils!!!


----------



## Magetea (May 12, 2008)

The plant is looking gorgeous! I have your journal bookmarked; Id like to start a journal, but im paranoid about the "u-know-whos". You think its safe?


----------



## jordann9e (May 12, 2008)

Search how many ppl got their grows busted on here....

I've never heard of one... but that's not at ALL saying its safe.. heh


----------



## Magetea (May 12, 2008)

ur right, ill make it. ill have pics back since they hatched like clams.


----------



## coolman1a (May 12, 2008)

Rhinos lookin good man!!!


----------



## joesalamon (May 12, 2008)

Sweet Magetea, I look forward to seeing it, let me know when you get it u.

Yeah it is really filling in nice, too bad the bottom half is still yellowing and browning a bit, wish I could get that fixed. But all new growth looks healthy.


----------



## Magetea (May 12, 2008)

Here you go!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/72737-pc-grow-bagseed.html


----------



## drgreenthum (May 12, 2008)

Hey, i have a question. I bought (2) 3.5" fans. I bought them because you can wire a normal plug outlet directly up to it. They didn't come with any installation hardware like bolts and nuts or anything so how would you guys recommend going about with this?


----------



## joesalamon (May 12, 2008)

I just hot glued my fans where I needed them. Would that work for you?


----------



## Magetea (May 13, 2008)

joe any update? How are your little ones doing?


----------



## joesalamon (May 13, 2008)

*Day 68 (5/13)
Day 17 Flower

*Besides the yellowing leaves on the bottom of the clone, it looks fucking awesome, growing great! I am thinking that each of the bigger bud sites will produce about a half gram to gram each... and thats going low, I actually think some will get bigger then that. But with each of those buds growing about that big, I will get at least a half o. So lets hope to that 

Rhino is looking pretty crappy on the bottom... All the leaves are almost brown and wilting/falling off. But the top portion looks great, leaves are big... Its pretty much too big for fitting in with the clone. I need to finish my other case so I can flower it in there. Otherwise its gonna be a tight rest of the way.

The bud sites on the clone are already too big, and starting to reach the lights, going around them. I am going to need to think of a way to lower them or I am gonna be in some trouble soon. Oh well Ill figure it out soon.

I had one more thing to say but I forgot so here are the pictures, if you want any specific pictures just let me know and Ill take them. Sorry the quality is kinda bad, I didnt realize they were taking that bad until I looked on the computer.


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

Throw me a side shot of that rhino with like a bic lighter to show the heigth . . can't spell ha ha


----------



## joesalamon (May 13, 2008)

How do these work?


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

There we go. i was wondering just how big she was. . how old is she? like month and a half? i can't remember. .


----------



## joesalamon (May 13, 2008)

More like 68 days, haha...


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

oops my bad lol.... haha

these pics look wikid... what's up here??


----------



## joesalamon (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, im just happy she survived, at 68 days old she shoudl be huge, haha.

Yeah those pictures turned out crazy. My lights were off in the room I have them growing and when the flash turned on thats what I got.

They almost make it look like its some purple shit, haha.


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

lookds like a black light... 

hope ya know that if you want to visit your grow in the dark hours, you can get a green light in there... plants do not respond to the green spectrum... I found all colors of CFL's at both the 'depot' and wal-mart like 5 bucks... 

just incase...

and HELL YEAH!!! I'd be happy with ANY rhino.. hehe


----------



## joesalamon (May 13, 2008)

Interesting.... I will be stopping by and picking up one of those green bulbs, I know exactly what you are talking about. Then I can check them any time... Thats great!

I have been doing research on what kind I want to try next and I found some

Diesel Ryder #2 Fem seeds for liek 70 bucks. A but out of my price range, but that sounds liek a kick ass strain

If not that I might go with the Early Special and Jock Horror both for under 50.

Well see where I end up.


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

damn I want to get good seeds and GROW AGAIN!!!

atleast that ryder will finish early.. is it Auto-Flower too?

where you gon' get seeds from?


----------



## joesalamon (May 13, 2008)

Genetics:
*NYC Diesel x Lowryder #2*
Variety:
*Sativa / Indica / Ruderalis*
Type:
*Stabilized Hybrid*
Harvest Date:
*9 Weeks From Seed*
Flowering Period:
*6+ Weeks*
THC Content:
*17 - 19%*
Characteristics:
*Resinous, tasty auto-flowering authentic strain*


----------



## joesalamon (May 13, 2008)

I dunno where I am going to order seeds form yet, I am still searching around and looking for what strain I want. Eventaully I figure that out, still got plenty of time.


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

yuppers!! auto flower... means it'll flower even under 24 hrs of light right? of it'll flower at a certain height??

looks like after 3 weeks this one starts budding. I think if/when you get this one, I believe it grows best in SCROG... only ilke 1 main stem, one fat bud

what seed comp? PM me if you want

EDIT: oops, ok!!


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

I've always wanted to get Warlock from Magnus Genetics since I saw the hash in a mag...


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

my bad for the jacking

*STRAIN INFORMATION

Breeder:* Magus Genetics
*Lineage if known:* Skunk/Afghani hybrid
*Vendor:* Seeds Direct 
*Price:* $60.00
*Type (sativa/indica ratio):*50/50
*Females tested:*8
*Variation:*good bit size wise but high changed very little
*Indoor flower period:*55-60 days
*Outdoor harvest time:*N/A
*Plant Size/Structure:* compact and branchy

<6> *Ease of Growing* (1 = hard 10 = easy)
<8> *Ease of Cloning* (1 = hard 10 = easy)
<> *Yield* (watts)
<8> *Odor Level* not your typical pot smell more of fresh fruit

*GROW Method:*LST under air cooled 400 watt in a 3.75 square foot space

*EYE APPEAL* nice creamy tan and crystaly

<kind of fluffy> *Density*
<fresh cut peach in flower & pinapple after a short cure> *Aroma*
*
COMMENTS:* I have had this cutting for about 2 years now and still love it.

*SMOKE REPORT* Pineappley goodness

<8> *Potency*
<9> *Taste*
<9> *Smoothness* (1 = harsh 10 = smooth)
<5> *Indica Influence*
<5> *Sativa Influence*
<2> *Effect Onset* (1 = immediate 10 = super creeper)
<2> *Duration* (In hours)
<2> *Tolerance Buildup* (1 = slow 10 = fast)
<9> *Overall Satisfaction*

*High Description:*Nice up sativa high
*Smell:*Strong Pineapple it smells up the room with the smell with a quickness
*Taste:* Same as the smell but it getts sweeter the further you go into the bowl
*Medical Effects:*
<N/A> *Medicinal Strength*

*COMMENTS:*

*KEEPER?*
<x> *YES*
<> *NO*

*FINAL COMMENTS:*
This is great pot well worth the investment. Quick growing in veg. This is a very branchy strain unless you use the sativa pheno.
First pheno is the sativa pheno smells like bananas but very light banana taste slight stetch. not a keeper
second pheno skunk pheno 50/50 sativa indica good looking plant but has a skunky floral taste not a keeper
third pheno peach smelling 50/50 this is my keeper tastes like Pineapple after the cure.
fourth indica pheno very short tastes like fruity menthol not a keeper.

There is very little change of buzz in the different phenos. It has a strong day time high. This as close to a sativa as you get under 3 feet at maturity under two foot on the indica pheno.

This plant is a very light feeder it is very easy to burn. So take it easy on these girls until mid flower

These are shots at 32 days into flower


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

full melt bubble

OK I'M DONE!!! lol


----------



## joesalamon (May 13, 2008)

Omg you have my mouth drooling. That strain sounds perfect... I think thats what I want to grow next


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

you know what I'm saying?!? haha it has a THC content from like 17-23.7 or something HIGH like that


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

> First pheno is the sativa pheno smells like bananas but very light banana taste slight stetch. not a keeper
> second pheno skunk pheno 50/50 sativa indica good looking plant but has a skunky floral taste not a keeper
> third pheno peach smelling 50/50 this is my keeper tastes like Pineapple after the cure.
> fourth indica pheno very short tastes like fruity menthol not a keeper.


haha WOW.. ya know?!?


----------



## joesalamon (May 13, 2008)

Thats crazy, I want to try this strain badly. It might have to be my next buy. Where is it sold?


----------



## drgreenthum (May 13, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> I just hot glued my fans where I needed them. Would that work for you?


Yea i think that probably would. There somewhat heavy but i think if i use a good amount of glue they should hold. thanks


----------



## joesalamon (May 13, 2008)

No problem glad I could help.


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

google search came up with

All Your Needs Magnus Genetics

http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/seed-banks/32/magus-genetics.html

Magnus Genetics Seeds, Herbie's Head Shop a UK Magnus Genetics Seeds Supplier.

imma look over them now


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

def. don't like this one:
All Your Needs Magnus Genetics

no description


----------



## drgreenthum (May 13, 2008)

any suggestions on a good light fixture. like something thats easy and will hold the lights. I tried hot glueing one before but i didn't feel like it was secure enough. I bought two sockets i could screw into the sides but they didnt come with any screws and i think the only way to wire it would be with copper pipe.. I also got some sockets that plug straight into the wall but i'm stoned and not sure what would work the best. what are your guys's thoughts?


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

Warlock - Magnus Genetics

looks aight, but still man, ya never know 

and im getting irrated with loading speeds @ 
http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/seed-banks/32/magus-genetics.html


----------



## joesalamon (May 13, 2008)

drgreenthum said:


> any suggestions on a good light fixture. like something thats easy and will hold the lights. I tried hot glueing one before but i didn't feel like it was secure enough. I bought two sockets i could screw into the sides but they didnt come with any screws and i think the only way to wire it would be with copper pipe.. I also got some sockets that plug straight into the wall but i'm stoned and not sure what would work the best. what are your guys's thoughts?



If you want easy, get a power strip and just plug the bulbs in where you need them. You can mount it on back with some of that foam double sided sticky tape or how glue. Some even have places that you can hang them.

It all depends onwhat you want to do. If you got the space and want it to look nice and all. I would wire and screw in those sockets to the wall. But if you just want simple, just do the power strip


----------



## joesalamon (May 13, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> Warlock - Magnus Genetics
> 
> looks aight, but still man, ya never know
> 
> ...


I dunno, if you dont know of a trust worthy site to buy it from then I might not go for it. I am gonna check out that seed review site you gave me and look at what strains the sites rated on there have. Maybe I can find something similar or even better it.

90$ for 10 seeds is a little bit over my price range, but well see how it goes.


----------



## willRavage (May 14, 2008)

Honestly, just grow some bagseed. It practically free and makes for great smoke if grown correctly.


----------



## jordann9e (May 14, 2008)

we talkin bout not the everyday type of bud though. a nice sativa for morning, some fruity/tropical shit for mid-day, and a knock ya on ya ass indica for bedtime


----------



## joesalamon (May 14, 2008)

We need to find a three pack that comes with all 3 strains we want to grow, haha.


----------



## jordann9e (May 14, 2008)

I've always been intrigued about 'indoor mixes' lol 

a nice cross section of what they got. but you don't know what you're gettin EXACTLY..


----------



## joesalamon (May 15, 2008)

Mystery of good genetics.

Anyways, I watered the clone earlier today with some molasses water 1/4 of teaspoon for 500ml of water. Is that a good dosage to use?


----------



## jordann9e (May 15, 2008)

yea... you can up it a bit... try 1/2, and watch for a few days, if it's cool, go 3/4 tsp. wait a few days.. if its cool, go a full tsp.. try it out


----------



## joesalamon (May 15, 2008)

ok, I will test that out. I only give it molasses every other watering. Should I go every watering?

When do the leaves start to get resinous?


----------



## jordann9e (May 15, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> ok, I will test that out. I only give it molasses every other watering. Should I go every watering?


nah.. stick where you're at



joesalamon said:


> When do the leaves start to get resinous?


maybe 4th week?? unless it's very potent...


----------



## Magetea (May 15, 2008)

How are the plants coming? + can that molassas be raw sugar? also how many people have tried this with result? and is there any danger for the plants?


----------



## joesalamon (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, I looked at some pictures of the mother at 24 days old and she was covered.


----------



## joesalamon (May 15, 2008)

Magetea said:


> How are the plants coming? + can that molassas be raw sugar? also how many people have tried this with result? and is there any danger for the plants?



The 3LBs Molasses Manual - A Marijuana Growers Guide To Soil Sweeteners

I read that.... took a while.


----------



## joesalamon (May 15, 2008)

*Day 70 (5/15)
Day 19 Flower

*Well I watered the Rhino 200ml of Molasses water. Much lighter dose on molasses, not even 1/4 teaspoon. I tried to get some good close up shots of both plants. Oh and I also gave the rhino a bit of those 20/20/20 all purpose pellets. The lower leaves look like they are yellowing a tad, hope that takes care of it and the little bit of purple coming out of some stems.

The fucking clone is huge, I dont know what to do with it. Why did I let it veg for so long. Haha. Oh I know why, I was trying to sort out all the problems I was getting.

Anyways, both plants seem to be doing overall good. Just a little worried about the yellow shade coming in to the Rhinos lower leaves.

*EDIT* Who gave me rep today? You said you check out yours but I dunno who you are :O


----------



## jordann9e (May 15, 2008)

I rep all day lol. most time i don't leave any message at all lol. just a rep whore. *gasp* we don't speak of those words anymore. . lol. lookin good. why'd you give less molasses? something to do with what you read in that article?


----------



## joesalamon (May 16, 2008)

Lol thanks for all the rep, I keep trying to give it to you but it says I need to spread it. Well I have spread it, I dont know how much it fucking wants me to spread it, lol. 

But I think its suppose to be about 1 or 2 teaspoons per gallon and I dont have a gallon to water with at a time. Can I mix it in a jug of water and just shake it every time so I give it the correct amount or should I not leave it mixxed?

But yeah, its the Rhino I fed and I didnt know how much exactly to mix JUST for the rhino so I did less. It doesnt need to be watered as much as the clone. Takes more time for the soil to dry out.

But yeah, I was only using 200ml of water, so I didnt need to give it the full amount.


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

coo, coo... 

i wouldn't keep it per-mixed, that's just my opinion...

got a few more pics up in my journal peep..

jd9


----------



## joesalamon (May 16, 2008)

Already checked those pictures. Great looking nugs and blunt. I have not smoked a blunt that big in a while. It was a damn good one too. I dunno how your scale said it weighed that much, but It looked like about 3 grams, give or take some.


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

lol I know. haha... makes me think if it weighed the whole lot correctly...

its a new scale.. not calibrated right poss...

i'm doing more research for beans


----------



## joesalamon (May 16, 2008)

I know I have bumped mine mid weighing and noticed I wasnt in grams. Double check to see if it was on grams?


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

yes... t'was

i'm gettin anxious over our talks.. like a kid in a candy store!! lol


----------



## joesalamon (May 16, 2008)

it is a candy store, we are picking out a flavor, haha.


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

And this is it: Warlock, baby

who likes 29% THC??


----------



## joesalamon (May 16, 2008)

It is so perfect. I wanted to grow something with some color next. Im even more excited to get it now.


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

PC Extra Large Grow Box; Complete System for Growing 4-6 Plants in a Computer Tower Case

yougotta up ur game LOL


----------



## joesalamon (May 16, 2008)

If I spent the amount that thing cost I could have about 4 or more of those running. 

But yeah, I have seen those. Very nice and clean built. Just not worth the money at all it costs to build one. And half the fun is getting to build it yourself.

Im working a way to tie down the clone some more, a couple budsites are less then an inch from the lights.

I might head over to the store today because Im gonna try and pick up the rest of the parts I need to finish case #2. That way I can throw the rhino in there for the meantime and have the clone use the whole case to grow in. That will solve a lot of space issues. Any ideas what to use to prop up so of the outside heaver longer branches... There 3 side ones that are getting heavey and not supporting there weight. What should I use to hold em up?


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

meant to throw you this on the molasses topic...
http://www.bcseeds.com/flowering.htm

you cant get a fan that'd make the leaves move? that'd strengthen them up a bit...


----------



## joesalamon (May 16, 2008)

Nah, they are strong, just i need to place them where they dont want to go so they fit in the cab, and when i do that many leaves are smushed against the wall and then hang down lower. So It woudl just be easier to get some sort of stake and just time them to that for support. If it looks like the mothers its gonna be huge buds.

Well I just did a bunch of tying down and I think I made it worse, ugh. I am gonna have to figure out what to do. How bad do you think it is that the leaves are shrinking from touching the sides of the case. Is that a big deal? Shoudl I worry?

*EDIT* Thanks for the link, time to read


----------



## joesalamon (May 17, 2008)

Well giving the clone more then two days inbetween a watering is no good anymore. I need to either start watering it on the second day or water it before the lirghts go out, but Im pretty sure its better to water in the morning of their cycle. But yeah, leaves are drooping again. I will try and get some pictures up, but it looks pretty crappy that a lot of leaves are drooping. In about 20-30 minutes they will be perked back up and Ill get some good shots

Wondering about the bottom of the clone. Leaves are still yellowing up, like it never stopped. Is it possible I till got nitrogen def because some leaves stems are still purple?

Gave the clone 400ml of water with some nutes. Not too much on the nutes though.


----------



## joesalamon (May 18, 2008)

*Day 73 (5/1
Day 22 Flower

*Worried about the damn yellowing of the clone. Wish it woudl stop, but it seems to be taking over the bottom of the plant again. What should I do, nitrogen def? As well as the top, are those buds growing right, the leaves coming out of them. They look a little yellow, or are they suppose to be like that? 

Anyways, check out the pictures, you can start to see the crystals forming. Mmmmmm


----------



## coolman1a (May 18, 2008)

SEXY


----------



## jordann9e (May 18, 2008)

hell yeah!!!!


----------



## joesalamon (May 18, 2008)

That Rhino is going to be soooo frosty. Its only week 3.5 of 9 for it I believe.


----------



## coolman1a (May 18, 2008)

Hey what are you doing for the smell?


----------



## KushMaster85 (May 18, 2008)

Looking Good!! I Am Not Sure What Maybe Wrong With The Clone. Yellowing Leaves At The Bottom Of The Plant Can Be From Several Things. Too Much Or Not Ehough Water, Nitrogen Def, Low Light Levels. What Is The Ph Of The Water That You Are Using? Ph Will Lock Out Many Major Nutrients. As For The Tops Being A Light Green In My Experience This Is Normal The Leaves Darken As They Age. Keep Up The Good Work.

Km


----------



## jordann9e (May 18, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> That Rhino is going to be soooo frosty. Its only week 3.5 of 9 for it I believe.


hey.. hehe checked out past pages... you started flowering on 4/27

TODAY marks 3 weeks.. right on!!!


----------



## joesalamon (May 18, 2008)

*coolman1a:* As of now, nothing, lol. They are not smelling really yet. Well the clone doesnt at all, but the rhino does up close. I will install a carbon filter this week though.

* KushMaster85*: Thanks a lot. Light is a very good possibility. I am going to try to get to the store this week and upgrade to some 150watters. Why did I have to break them.

pH, has been good. I dont have a good meter, just strips. Also plan on buying a good one of those this week. 

Too little water could be a problem too as of three waterings it was drooping before I watered. Clone is a thirsty girl. Im guessing those roots are taking over pretty heavily. Ill get pictures of those once I have my crop.

But thanks for giving me those suggestions. I bet one of those is the reason for my problems.

* jordann9e:* I thought yesterday was 3 weeks. Hrmm maybe I added wrong at one point, haha. Either way 3 weeks complete, wahoo!!!!


----------



## D80210 (May 19, 2008)

This is awsome, thanks for you're dedication to showing us you're process. Where does you're fan go that leads into the wiring area? Does the system get fully enclosed or do you leave one side of the box open for fresh air? Thanks! Keep it up!


----------



## joesalamon (May 19, 2008)

Which setup are you talking about? I have two different cases. One I am still building and the other is what I am currently growing in.

But on both cases they are completly closed. As stealthy as possible. You could almost run both them in a room without anyone knowing.


----------



## D80210 (May 19, 2008)

Nice, I'm new to all this so I wasn't sure how much fresh air they would need and if the fan did enough, looking into possible setups.


----------



## joesalamon (May 19, 2008)

I have 4 fans in the case I am currently growing. Each is 33CFM i think. Pretty sure this is right, but multply that by 4. So I have 132 cubic feet of air moving in and out a minute.


----------



## joesalamon (May 19, 2008)

*Day 74 (5/19)
Day 23 Flower

*Watered the clone 400ml with 1/4 teaspoon of molasses.

Yellowing is still going on. Not much smell still, and only the clone smells up close.


----------



## jordann9e (May 19, 2008)

can ya get pics of the case/s?


----------



## coolman1a (May 19, 2008)

WOW man i cant belive ive been following this since the rhino was germinating and the clone looked like s*** Now look at them, they grow up so fast, literally. Hey do you have and pics of both of the plants in the case as they would look before you took them out?


----------



## wolfensan (May 19, 2008)

the buds are so cool


----------



## joesalamon (May 19, 2008)

*jordann9e*: I apologize for not getting those pictures. I have been busy all day and not had a chance to take them. I will definitely get them soon!

* coolman1a:* I posted a picture yesterday of that. And Yeah its sooo great to see how much hey have grown up. I really cant believe it used to be that little thing. To me it literally happened overnight. I swear it was that size like a week ago.







*wolfensan*: I stare at them for so long. They are so pretty looking. Mmmm, they are gonna look even more tasty in a couple weeks.


----------



## jordann9e (May 20, 2008)

Wha's D's Tang'z??


----------



## joesalamon (May 20, 2008)

The one on the right is a wireless temp sensor. So it sends it to a base so I can track it without being in the case. Make sure the temps are always good. As for the other one it is a temp and humidity guage too that is wireless, but it says the temp and humidity on it so I use that one for just inside the case. Ill end up moving that one to the other grow case since its wireless too once I get it set up all the way


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

_Nice grow Joe. _


joesalamon said:


> The one on the right is a wireless temp sensor. So it sends it to a base so I can track it without being in the case. Make sure the temps are always good. As for the other one it is a temp and humidity guage too that is wireless, but it says the temp and humidity on it so I use that one for just inside the case. Ill end up moving that one to the other grow case since its wireless too once I get it set up all the way


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 20, 2008)

bro you flowering with cfls?


----------



## joesalamon (May 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Nice grow Joe. _


Thanks for checking it out 

And Yes jasonlocsouthkorea, I am flowering with 3, 23watt Broke my 36 or something watt one, so I gotta go to the store and buy 3 more of those. Pricey bulbs.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 20, 2008)

nice man
looks great for cfl's


----------



## joesalamon (May 20, 2008)

Thanks man, appreciate the good comments.


----------



## jordann9e (May 20, 2008)

and he's still online... lol I'm outtie like Maui


----------



## joesalamon (May 20, 2008)

*Day 75 (5/20)
Day 24 Flower

*Well the yellowing continues on both plants. The Rhino was a bit droopy and the bottom leaves were a lime green. Hope they start to get better. I made a little more room for the rhino, hoping that it might be a light issue. The light hits the lower leaves better now.

I totally just spaced out and forgot what I was talking about or going to say. So Ill just put up the pictures for now.

Oooh, I do remember that I was gonna say that I did get some pictures of the cases, but after I took them and put it all away again I realized they sucked. So I will have to get some better ones.


----------



## coolman1a (May 20, 2008)

Dam Joe nice work hey how often to you water? and when you water do you water the soil or the resevour? also, can you see the roots in the resevour of your pots?


----------



## jordann9e (May 20, 2008)

damn lol that other case dont leave ya with much room, eh?


----------



## joesalamon (May 20, 2008)

*coolman1a:* I water the clone every 2 days and the rhino every 3. I water the soil from top. The clone gets 4-500 ml of water and the rhino gets around 200. I saw A root one time I checked, but other then that I have never seen any down there. Im guessing since I have no water down there they dont bother to try to go there.

*jordann9e*: Yeah the extra case is really small. I was trying to build it all interior and on top of that its smaller so yeah. Its perfect for the rhino or a couple clones or somthing like that.


----------



## joesalamon (May 21, 2008)

*Day 76 (5/21)
Day 25 Flower

*Just wondering if all this yellowing and browning of leaves is normal. Should they be dying less then 4 weeks in to flowering?


----------



## coolman1a (May 21, 2008)

What are you feeding them and how much? Buds are looking nice and hairy, resin is starting to show on the leaves too


----------



## joesalamon (May 21, 2008)

Right now just distilled water. I stopped feeding her nutes becuase I dunno why all this yellowing is happening and I figured that might be why.

So every other watering I give it molasses with distilled water.


----------



## jordann9e (May 21, 2008)

IMO it's normal... search for: yellow leaves during flowering..

they look real healthy otherwise!!

EDIT: did i ever throw you this link?? GOLDEN!!

Drugs-Forum - Cannabis cultivation: Overgrow's GrowFAQ


----------



## jordann9e (May 21, 2008)

Grow Marijuana FAQ, Cannabis cultivation - marijuana growing tips & photos



> As seen in figure 10 consumption of nitrogen (N) from the fan leaves during the final phase of flowing is 100% normal.


----------



## coolman1a (May 21, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> Right now just distilled water. I stopped feeding her nutes becuase I dunno why all this yellowing is happening and I figured that might be why.
> 
> So every other watering I give it molasses with distilled water.


You should also add some all purpose fertilizer, maybe 1/4 or 1/2 strength along with superthrive.


----------



## markj (May 21, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> EDIT: did i ever throw you this link?? GOLDEN!!
> 
> Drugs-Forum - Cannabis cultivation: Overgrow's GrowFAQ


great link man!!!


----------



## jordann9e (May 21, 2008)

coolman1a said:


> You should also add some all purpose fertilizer, maybe 1/4 or 1/2 strength along with superthrive.


he's got some 10-10-10 MG pellets. but i told him you don't need and nitrogen during flower..

why do you want new green veg growth during the bud phase?





> great link man!!!


 ?????????


----------



## wolfensan (May 22, 2008)

I think they look great for a case grow...some leaves die ...just as long as more are growing..


----------



## joesalamon (May 22, 2008)

jordann9e: great links thanks man... I dunno, i just think that yellowing dying big fan leaves this early is bad. Im not as worried about the clone because it has sooo much green growth to yellow and die. But the rhino only has a couple sets of leaves, thats why I am so worried about it.

coolman1a: I have stopped giving it super thrive during flowering. I read that its not good to use during flowering. But I am not sure if that is right, just what I read in a couple places.

wolfensan: yeah, that makes sense, but when such big leaves on such a small plant (not the clone, the rhino) start to die I worry some more. But if everyone thinks thats fine, then Im happy


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

give the 'vitals' man.. 

temps
humidity
ph of soil/water/run-off
ppm

what you can..


----------



## joesalamon (May 22, 2008)

Still got my shitty pH strips. I have been meaning to buy another one off ebay. That other one never came, it was outta stock or something and they refunded.

Temps are great, have been steadily around 78

Humidity is in the low 20's. Ill check for sure when they wake up.

Does ppm mater in soil?


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> Still got my shitty pH strips. I have been meaning to buy another one off ebay. That other one never came, it was outta stock or something and they refunded.
> 
> Temps are great, have been steadily around 78
> 
> ...


oh yeah, buddy...


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

> A lot of gardeners have trouble with the pH of their soil. A high pH can lock out needed nutrients and mimic other problems like Fe and Mg deficiencies. The biggest mistake new growers make is to try and correct pH problems too quickly. The first step in determining if high pH is the real problem, is to pick up a good pH tester. Don't be afraid to shell out the cash for a good one, it's well worth it!


GROWFAQ


----------



## joesalamon (May 22, 2008)

So what does ppm mean for soil?

And great thing on pH... Will get one of those pH meters if I can find one.


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

GROWFAQ

(that's for calculating your nutrients)

and just check this all out... lol

GROWFAQ


----------



## joesalamon (May 22, 2008)

Milwaukee pH600 Digital pH Meterl/Tester, Pool/Spa - eBay (item 370052356979 end time May-22-08 22:15:44 PDT)

Think that one is ok to get?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 22, 2008)

better then perfect mate!
go grab it


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

Hell yeah man


----------



## joesalamon (May 22, 2008)

Awesome, hopefully I will get this within a week.


----------



## Magetea (May 22, 2008)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo joe!

im lookin forward with ya!

(cheq owt me plants!)


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

YEE! YEE! what up JOE?!?


----------



## Magetea (May 22, 2008)

you know joe, you know!!!!!! Where you be bro! update!!!


----------



## joesalamon (May 22, 2008)

Haha, whats up?

Nothing much new, yellowing is worse. Two lowest leaves on the rhino are completely yellow now. By tomorrow they will be brown and fallen off. Not right if you ask me.. Hrmmph

Anyways, no pictures sorry, forgot to grab my camera while they were out. If you really want some pictures Ill take some  Dont mind visiting my sexy ladies again.

Hey does anyone have any good ideas for a grow cab and where to get it at? Something cheap? Or cheap computer cases?


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

lol... you mid 4th week of flower... my bad bro... counted weird lol took off a week


----------



## joesalamon (May 22, 2008)

So what does that mean?


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

nuttin. just longer that you/we thought lol


----------



## joesalamon (May 22, 2008)

Am I counting wrong? I thought I was right?


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

flower started 4/27??


4/27 week 1
5/4 week 2
5/11 week 3 
5/18 week 4


----------



## joesalamon (May 22, 2008)

I dont remember exactly when I started flowering, but that sounds about right.


----------



## mjayreeferman (May 22, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> Haha, whats up?
> 
> Nothing much new, yellowing is worse. Two lowest leaves on the rhino are completely yellow now. By tomorrow they will be brown and fallen off. Not right if you ask me.. Hrmmph
> 
> ...


Hey check out this guy's cabinet he built...
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/50395-grow-journal-5-12-12-a.html


----------



## joesalamon (May 22, 2008)

I started reading the journal, but that cab is way to big. I need stealth as can be if its gonna be big, and thats too big. But thanks for the link


----------



## joesalamon (May 22, 2008)

Just a quick update of pictures, took them so fast they were so shitty. Sorry. I will get some better ones when they awake again.


----------



## D80210 (May 23, 2008)

How are you controlling smell? Is it strong?


----------



## joesalamon (May 23, 2008)

No smell at all. But I did make a cheap carbon scrubber today. I think they will start to smell in a week or two, we will see.\

Oh and the buds plumped up a ton overnight, they seem to be huge today.


----------



## joesalamon (May 23, 2008)

*Day 78 (5/23)
Day 27 Flower

*Just a quick picture update. Also, does anyone think that my problem could be magnesium deficiency? I got epsom salt already if so...


----------



## coolman1a (May 23, 2008)

Dam they look nice, what is that in those last 2 pics, it looks kinda like a sponge


----------



## markj (May 23, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> *Day 78 (5/23)
> Day 27 Flower
> 
> *Just a quick picture update. Also, does anyone think that my problem could be magnesium deficiency? I got epsom salt already if so...


they look great man!!!
About the deficiency, I'm not sure but this is a very helpful link: International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - The Complete guide to Sick Plants,pH, and Pest troubles!

Maybe you've already seen it, but I think it covers most of the plant's problems!

Cheers...


----------



## jordann9e (May 23, 2008)

coolman1a said:


> Dam they look nice, what is that in those last 2 pics, it looks kinda like a sponge


looks like some keif!!! yum!!!


----------



## joesalamon (May 24, 2008)

*coolman1a:* yup, its a goo bunch of keif, mmmmmmm.

*markj: *Thanks for the link, kinda sold me on information here:

" Unlike a magnesium deficiency, nitrogen def will start from the tips and work its way back to the leaf node. Nitrogen and Magnesium get confused. The best way to tell them apart is, nitrogen deficiency starts around the tips and works its way to the back of the leaves, where a magnesium deficiency will cover the entire outer part of the leave and make the entire leaves yellow leaving the veins to stay green. If your plants are having a slow growth rate and have yellowing of the leaves, then most likely its a nitrogen deficiency.
Towards the middle to end of flowering stages, the plant will show a nitrogen deficiency almost always. This process is *completely* normal and just let the plant naturally yellow out as it uses it's stored nutrients. This actually helps you by getting ready for final flushing and then harvesting. At this point *DO NOT* not use nitrogen to fix the problem. The yellowing leaves will then eventually drop off after the plant is done with*"

*I think I am no sold on it being magnesium, what does everyone else thing?


----------



## coolman1a (May 24, 2008)

I just say let them be, like it says in the article


----------



## joesalamon (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, but I dont think its Nitrogen def. I think its Magnesium. That was saying stuff for Nitrogen.

*Anyone think I should feed them some epsom salt today with the water?*


----------



## jordann9e (May 24, 2008)

couldn't hurt i assume


----------



## joesalamon (May 24, 2008)

Could lock out some nutrient if I give it too much and it was ok with it. I would just need to flush after if it started to look worse.

How much do you think I should give it?


----------



## Magetea (May 24, 2008)

for magnesium, use epsom salts (I got a whole tub of it). I use 1/2(or less) teaspoon epsom salts for every 1qt of distilled perfectly PH'd water. 

EDIT: I did it, n my plants arnt dead yet.


----------



## joesalamon (May 24, 2008)

http://www.planetnatural.com/planetnatural/images/ff-feed-soil.pdf

Well jordann9e helped me out a bunch, apparntly i am feeding them nutes wrong, lol. I guess I should be giving two of them, and right now all three. So I fed them the correct dosage of all three. I will throw in some epsom salt in a week if they continue.

Ill get pictures up asap

Thanks for the info mage


----------



## theBiGPair00 (May 24, 2008)

grows lookin good.... great job.


----------



## Magetea (May 25, 2008)

thats a pretty useful guide! dl'd it!


----------



## joesalamon (May 25, 2008)

Thanks.

Yeah it was a useful link for the nutes Im using.

Sorry I didnt get pics up, Ill get them up later, but I fed them when the woke up.

2tsp per gallon grow big
2tsp per gallon tiger bloom
1Tbl per gallon big bloom

Well check on them when they wake up.

Also purchased a 150 watt bulb today, see how it fits and if I can get two more in for some more lumens... mmmm


----------



## jordann9e (May 25, 2008)

> Also purchased a 150 watt bulb today, see how it fits and if I can get two more in for some more lumens... mmmm


how much was that beast? lol i saw a 100W for $30...



> Thanks.
> Yeah it was a useful link for the nutes Im using.


----------



## joesalamon (May 25, 2008)

no, its not 150, thats what it says BIG on it... whats that number mean... 

its actually 42 watts 2600 lumens

was almost 10 bucks


----------



## jordann9e (May 25, 2008)

means it puts out what a normal 150W incandescant bulb would put out.


----------



## Magetea (May 25, 2008)

BAH, im using x1 42w CFL equaling 250w incondescent/


----------



## joesalamon (May 25, 2008)

So would that be better or worse magetea?

*Day 80 (5/25)
Day 29 Flower

*Quick pic update. I put the 42 watt light in, fits perfect, I could fit 3 of those in if I wanted. I have 1 42 watt and 3 23 watts in right now. Not sure if it will get too hot though. I think I need to do some more tying down too, they are growing too close to the lights if I have this many in.

Should I have...
3x 23watt
3x 23 watt and 1x 42 watt
2x 23 watt 1x 42 watt
3x 42 watt (have to buy 2 more 42 watt)


----------



## theBiGPair00 (May 25, 2008)

how du u fit the LSTed 1 in there?


----------



## joesalamon (May 25, 2008)

I just slide it right in. I lift it over the lip of the case and then just push it against the back left wall. So that all the buds fiit in best as an be. A ton of the leaves touch the walls. They dont seem to really loose their side just kinda roll together. They all have their great deep green color so I am not worried.

Then I just slide the rhino to the back right corner and all kinda just fits... haha

Does that make sense?

*EDIT* that pic i posted earlier is wrong.. The rhino is on the left and the clone is sideways.. I was just trying to see if I could make more room, but I cant, its best how it is.


----------



## theBiGPair00 (May 25, 2008)

thats nice..... how long now have u been veggin the rhino


----------



## joesalamon (May 25, 2008)

Since this journal started. I started with 4, this is the only survivor, yeah its that big and 80 days old.


----------



## theBiGPair00 (May 25, 2008)

kan hardly believe thats tha same rhino clone u started wit. maybe lst is the thing to do....u might jus change my mind on the whole scrog thing. where the helllllll did u get ur patience from. looks damn good 4 a PC grow...this  4 u man...


----------



## joesalamon (May 25, 2008)

The rhino and the clones mother are different strains. But they were planted within a couple days. I got the clone about 3 weeks into veg of the mother. So the clone is about 3 weeks younger then the Rhino because it was from the mother. Does that make sense?

Yeah I dunno how I been this patient. Thats why this smoke I get from this will be the most delicious thing ever. Damn I cant wait for it. I am so impatient right now as it is. But I just stare at my plants and think of all the work I have done and how great they look. Ahhhh then I can wait becuase I think of the great accomplishment I will have when it is all done.

*EDIT* If I ever find a good screen to use I will combine both scrog and lst on the same plant, along with fimming it. That would be perfect. I can see the differnt from FIM and just letting it grow 1 cola. I wont ever let it grow 1 cola again unless I am sogging


----------



## theBiGPair00 (May 25, 2008)

fimming huh... rit eon... + rep for the pc grow. hope my plants turn out too.... im only on the 3rd week n im impatient on my grow, jezzzuzzz.


----------



## joesalamon (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the rep man, right back at you.

Yeah FIM is the shit!

Your plants with def turn out, I been watching since you started. Good luck though


----------



## jordann9e (May 26, 2008)

what up joe?


----------



## joesalamon (May 27, 2008)

Sorry no update today. Heat is a bit higher now with that 42 watt bulb. I might replace it again with the 23 watt. Temps are rising about 3-4 degrees with it in. If I also add that with another 23 watt, so 3x 23x and 1 42watt, the temps increase to almost 90. Thats wayyyy too hot, and I also think a little overkill for my space. 

Think 69 watts is enough or should I go with 88 and deal with the low 80 temps?


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 27, 2008)

low 80's arent bad- over 85 is pushin it- but its ur call- i'd put the light in


----------



## willRavage (May 27, 2008)

Honestly Joe, my whole grow ranged from 85 avg to 92 sometimes, I still grew chronic, I just had good air circulation with multiple fans, dont be discouraged yet.


----------



## joesalamon (May 27, 2008)

*Day 82 (5/27)
Day 31 Flower

*Clone was getting dry on water and was drooping, went too long without watering it, whoops.

Both the rhino and clone got molasses water.

Also temps are 74 with 88 watts in right now... Found a way to cool it for now 

Gonna stick another 23 watt in for 101 watts in my fucking computer case, hahah


----------



## jordann9e (May 27, 2008)

damn bro you kill me! you growin DANK!!







I MEAN COME ON!!! 

+rep


----------



## joesalamon (May 27, 2008)

Fuck I know. That White Rhino is looking delicious. I took it out and I just wanted to smoke it right there and then. Haha

From that nute feeding it gave the rhino a huge boost, almost doubled it looked like.

I cant get a good picture of it, but the underside just looks covered... mmm


----------



## wolfensan (May 27, 2008)

best case grow i have seen...


----------



## mjayreeferman (May 28, 2008)

i want to eat your buds


----------



## joesalamon (May 28, 2008)

yum, sugar coated.....


----------



## joesalamon (May 28, 2008)

*Day 83 (5/2
Day 32 Flower

*Just a little picture update. I included some zoom in shots of the buds  Mmmmmmmm


----------



## coolman1a (May 28, 2008)

Hey what strain are you planning to grow for the next time?


----------



## joesalamon (May 28, 2008)

Got some bag seed I started germinating today. Might throw them outside if they germ. Wasnt sure on the quality. I have a baggie of a hundred bag seeds or so and felt like giving some a try in the meantime.

I plan on ordering some warlock I think, the strain sounds so good.

On top of that, I wanna get 2-3 cheaper ones. As that warlock is almost 90$

I wanna get bubblicious I think and some haze. I dunno, any ideas?

I dont want low ryder as there are so many grows with that already, maybe that diesel ryder I saw, not sure how much that is.


----------



## coolman1a (May 28, 2008)

Ok if you like up-cerebral-creative kinda highs ive been hearing some great things about pure power plant(PPP) and if you have some money to spend i think you wont regret it(Pure Power Plant (100% Female)) its a high yielder and you can grow it indoors


----------



## joesalamon (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, that looks alright. That might grow too big since its sativa, I dunno. Remember I am in the computer case.

Any other ideas? I would much rather have an indica, but a sativa is fine if it grows small


----------



## jordann9e (May 28, 2008)

aim bro. aim.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 30, 2008)

For cheaper strains, you can get very high quality northern lights- which is like a founding strain its genetics are backed and certified- or Skunk- but Skunk has a smell problem- I recommend a variety of NL for your comp grow... But those pics are beautiful- you should be proud to be one of the best PC growers on this site for sure!


----------



## joesalamon (May 30, 2008)

*Day 85 (5/30)
Day 34 Flower

*Well the yellowing on the clone seems to have gotten worse, so I gave it a little Epsom salt yesterday to see if that does the job with its watering of nutes.

*OB Cron Kenobi: *Great Idea on the NL, I was thinking about something crossed with that and now you just sold me on it. I would love to grow a skunk strain but because of the smell it would cause a problem, future grow when I have all kinks worked out. 

Really appreciate the good comments on the grow. I just knew once I started I had to finish. One reason for myself and the other to show people that you can grow in such a small space. So many people say it cant be done, so I just needed to have a good documented grow to show that, haha.


----------



## jordann9e (May 30, 2008)

bomb-diggity-bomb-diggity-dank-dank-shit! 

what up doe??


----------



## joesalamon (May 30, 2008)

Haha not much. Was just salivating over my crop, I really cant believe that there is so much time left. How much more will they fatten up over the next 3-5 weeks?


----------



## jordann9e (May 30, 2008)

A LOT!!!!! i just got home. *waiting for my aunt to leave so I can smoke*

YEAH!! they just left!!!

aim?


----------



## joesalamon (May 30, 2008)

Sweet, I cant wait until they start getting JUICY!

Wooo, goodbye aunt


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 1, 2008)

How are the plants, joe? I ordered my Warlock today. Money order'll be sent out Monday.


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 1, 2008)

Hell yes u got warlock!!!!

Guess we will have a warlock grow off sometime.

Plants are ok, I'll get pics when they awake. Forgot about my seeds that were germing and they all have like inch tap roots, whoops, guess I'll germ some more if these don't go


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 1, 2008)

Ooh I got my pH meter yesterday. Didnt even open it yet, but I will later. Cant wait to see if I was actually using pH water, haha.


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 1, 2008)

*Day 82 (6/01)
Day 36 Flower

*

That smiley is exactly how I feel right now, haha.

But yeah, they look fucking fantastic and the rhino so doubt is turning purple/pink the buds are fucking hardcore! I didnt even know rhino could do that!!!!!

BUt yeah, I dunno if you can see it in the pictures, hard to tell. But they look so pink/purple up close. Its crazy how much in 1 day they changed so much.

No pictures of the clone becuase my camera died midway... Charging now and Ill get some more up.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 1, 2008)

great crystals!


----------



## coolman1a (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow man keeping the rhino really paid off, is it possible to take some pics of the girls with a lighter or something next to them, i bet you could get some nice js off that rhino


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 1, 2008)

you can see the pink/purp hue in the last pic there.

good plant bro! I just got home from a day on the lake.. first time riding jet ski


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 1, 2008)

*OB Cron Kenobi:* They are looking sooo tasty, I cant wait for them to be done. 

*coolman1a:* Stupid me said I was going to plug in the battery but didnt, but I assure you it is charging now. I will try get them if the battery charges in time, with a lighter.

*jordann9e:* Thats pretty sweet, did you do any tricks, haha. Yeah it looks even darker up close, I wish I could show you.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 1, 2008)

I did one trick lol haha no.. I kept falling over... I went too fast for my sus and cousin.. I was goin 50mph and my cousin fell of , ripped hep nose piercing a bit and got a bloody nose lol... I felt SO bad!! she was cool with it. my uncle maxed it out at 79mpf... we had a sit down ski too, but they said I wasnt ready for it lol


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 1, 2008)

God damn is that fast!

Well I hope you all dont mind, but I got a little picture happy, enjoy


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 2, 2008)

wow, someday i am going to be asking you how to do a pc grow that good- wow! your clearly the man for pc grows!


----------



## zilluz (Jun 2, 2008)

you are the pc grow king as far as im concerned i aint seen nothing like that ever you did stealth growers everywhere pourd 

+rep


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 2, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> wow, someday i am going to be asking you how to do a pc grow that good- wow! your clearly the man for pc grows!


Just let me know when and I will help you with anything you wanna know.



zilluz said:


> you are the pc grow king as far as im concerned i aint seen nothing like that ever you did stealth growers everywhere pourd
> 
> +rep


Thanks for the rep. I feel so accomplished with everyones great comments. Wish I was able to share the smoke at the end with everyone 

I definitely wouldn't be nearly this far without jordann9e's help though. Helped me solve every problem I have faced. 

Now I just need to built another case, get this other one I am working on finished and I can start mothering and cloning,


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey dog thanks for the shout out! i was just helping a friend in need!


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 2, 2008)

No problem man, I would give you more rep but I still need to spread some more, I dont understand, I have given so many other people rep and I still cant give you more, haha.

Anyways I watered the lovely lady clone with some nuted water, just tiger bloom and big bloom. The feeding chart says no more grow big.

Also busted out the new pH meter. It is awesome may I add, so easy! I wish I woulda ordered one sooner.

The water I am using is at a 7.0 ph, awesome!

Now that I put them away I forgot what the water was after nutes. I am pretty sure it was 5.8 It might had said 5.3 but I dont think so.

Anyways thats good for the rhino, I think it may be a little low for the clone. Gonna get some pH up unless someone else recommends I get something else.

Oh and somehow when I checked on them, the power cord was unplugged. I dunno what happened, but they were without light for 2 hours this morning. I really hope that doesnt ruin anything because they have come so far along to hermie >_<


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 2, 2008)

You should be fine. when i was flowering i left the timer on for 4 extra hours twice. not the same thing, but you'll be good


----------



## RolliePollie (Jun 2, 2008)

So you are getting all that from one CPU Tower?

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah. one computer tower. my homie got skills. hey joe, i am SO anxious about the warlock lol. which pheno did ya want? i want the pineapple one. and about it's tolerance build-up. on a scale from one to ten, it's a two. this one dude said he's had the same warlock cutting for two years. man, i can't wait to move out now.


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 2, 2008)

RolliePollie said:


> So you are getting all that from one CPU Tower?
> 
> Very Nice!!!!


One medium sized case  Imagine if I had some server cases to use... haha



jordann9e said:


> Yeah. one computer tower. my homie got skills. hey joe, i am SO anxious about the warlock lol. which pheno did ya want? i want the pineapple one. and about it's tolerance build-up. on a scale from one to ten, it's a two. this one dude said he's had the same warlock cutting for two years. man, i can't wait to move out now.


Pineapple for sure. There was another one I think that said it tasted like a fruit stand, mango pineapple something. If thats the same thing as what you mean by pineapple then that, otherwise either one of those.

I remember reading that about the guy who used the same one for two years.... Shit how great is it that the tolerance build up is so slow. Ahhhh I cant wait to get my seeds and start it too. I know how you feel!!!!


----------



## willRavage (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Joe, Im really glad both of our grows are paying off, I remember we started at the same time! Your shiz looks juicy!

We both fought long and hard, ups and down, now we can stay up.... and high


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 2, 2008)

Haha so true will. Im glad they are going well. At least we will have that final product, mmmm

jordann9e, check this out someone said about warlock:



> *Overall Rating*: *9*
> Effect: *Somewhat heady*Potency: *9*
> Stature: *Somewhat short and squat*Yield: *7*
> Phenotype: *Mixed, primarily Indica*Ease: *7*
> ...


and also this



> This is great pot well worth the investment. Quick growing in veg. This is a very branchy strain unless you use the sativa pheno.
> First pheno is the sativa pheno smells like *bananas* but very light banana taste slight stetch. not a keeper
> second pheno skunk pheno 50/50 sativa indica good looking plant but has a *skunky floral *taste not a keeper
> third pheno peach smelling 50/50 this is my keeper tastes like *sweat tarts*.
> ...



I would love to get the one that tastes like sweet tarts but really the only one I dont want to get is the skunky floral


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 2, 2008)

lol I dont want the *SWEAT* tart one lol

haha but fuck yeah! I sent them off today!!


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 2, 2008)

Haha, what a typo, im guessing that whoever wrote that was foreign.

Such a pumped up feeling.


----------



## drgreenthum (Jun 2, 2008)

one word, boss


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 3, 2008)

*Day 89 (6/03)
Day 38 Flower

*Just a picture update today, nothing new. Except the rhino is turning more purple, mmmmmmmm!


drgreenthum said:


> one word, boss


Haha, thanks man


----------



## mac88 (Jun 3, 2008)

Great looking plant


----------



## coolman1a (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey is this "white" rhino supposed to be this color? They look great man good job


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah- i have heard of white rhino turning purp before... i think its supposed to isnt it? Joe do you know?


----------



## zilluz (Jun 4, 2008)

beautiful just beautiful my man


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 4, 2008)

Thought I should share my new baby  Planted the seed way late, it was already out of the shell and growing, but yellow. looks much better now planted. and out of the ground.



mac88 said:


> Great looking plant


thanks man



coolman1a said:


> Hey is this "white" rhino supposed to be this color? They look great man good job


thats why i was like "white" rhino.... it i really white covered in crystals but its got purple buds coming in... amazing, lol. maybe i didn get sent the right seeds? either way it looks dank and delicious so im happy.



OB Cron Kenobi said:


> yeah- i have heard of white rhino turning purp before... i think its supposed to isnt it? Joe do you know?


well thats good that you have heard it turns purple, know i got the right strain... i never knew if it was or wasnt... have not read or seen any purple white rhino. anyone else?



zilluz said:


> beautiful just beautiful my man


thanks for the kind words


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 4, 2008)

*Day 90 (6/04)
Day 39 Flower

*Watered the girls with molasses water today. The rhino seems to be doing great! Nothing wrong with it, perfect health (from what I know), knock on wood.

The clone seems to be doing a little worse, yellowing a bit fast I think, but I dunno. Maybe its normal.

The new seedling is doing fine, first set of leaves are almost out. I feel like my seedlins always grow sooo slow. I dunno whats up with that. Today is day 2 or 3, I forgot. Oops 

No new pictures unless someone has a specific request.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd put your seedling as close as u can to them lights


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 4, 2008)

Alright, Ill move them closer, the case is staying pretty cool too.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 4, 2008)

that is ideal if your temps are good, the lights can practically touch them, they dont burn hot.. but you WILL see increased growth... so go for AT LEAST 1 inch away...  

p.s. WARLOCK!!! (patiently waiting)


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> God damn is that fast!
> 
> Well I hope you all dont mind, but I got a little picture happy, enjoy


love this PC grow man!!!


----------



## coolman1a (Jun 5, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> *Day 90 (6/04)
> Day 39 Flower
> 
> *Watered the girls with molasses water today. The rhino seems to be doing great! Nothing wrong with it, perfect health (from what I know), knock on wood.
> ...


Hey joe theyr growin slowly because they started growin in the paper towel, this same thing happend to a friend of mine and they got stunted for a few days, but theyl catch up soon.


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 5, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> love this PC grow man!!!


thanks for checking it out!



coolman1a said:


> Hey joe theyr growin slowly because they started growin in the paper towel, this same thing happend to a friend of mine and they got stunted for a few days, but theyl catch up soon.


Good to know. It is already starting to look better.


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 6, 2008)

*Day 92 (6/02)
Day 41 Flower

*Just some random pictures. Oh, and does anyone think the clone is looking close to harvest? I think it needs less time then the rhino. Much more red/orange hairs. Anyone tell or give me advice on how to tell. I dont have a microscope or magnifying glass, but I am gonna buy one this week.


----------



## coolman1a (Jun 6, 2008)

Beatutifull!!! but you still have some time left joe, i read on here(RIU) that you gotta look at the trichs not the hairs, plus i really think theyr gonna start getting real fat soon


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 6, 2008)

did ya get your socket plugs at wal-mart? the ones you screw right into the power strip...


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 6, 2008)

i love finding awesome grow journals


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 6, 2008)

coolman1a said:


> Beatutifull!!! but you still have some time left joe, i read on here(RIU) that you gotta look at the trichs not the hairs, plus i really think theyr gonna start getting real fat soon


Ill have to do some research then, and see how to exactly tell. I never got that far on my journey of research because I had such crappy luck until now.



jordann9e said:


> did ya get your socket plugs at wal-mart? the ones you screw right into the power strip...


No I got them at Home Depot. No idea if wal-mart has them.



brendon420 said:


> i love finding awesome grow journals


Thanks for checking it out


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 6, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> *Day 92 (6/02)*
> *Day 41 Flower*
> 
> Just some random pictures. Oh, and does anyone think the clone is looking close to harvest? I think it needs less time then the rhino. Much more red/orange hairs. Anyone tell or give me advice on how to tell. I dont have a microscope or magnifying glass, but I am gonna buy one this week.


 
""The 30X and 100X lighted magnifier are tools everyone serious about harvest timing should have. They make it easy to monitor the resin development process. After seeing 400X images of resin glands, I decided to also buy the 100X magnifier. It supplies a superior view, providing an enhanced perspective of resin gland condition and development. 

I recommend buying the 30X model first and if you would like to expand your analytical capabilities, buy the 100X model. They both allow for a much closer inspection of the clarity, color and condition of the resin glands, which should be swollen and unbroken while remaining transparent and slightly amber, if at all, at the peak of ripeness. Some prefer harvesting earlier, as THC degrades to more sedative cannabinoids as the glands ripen. 

Harvest timing is a matter of personal preference. When the glandular trichomes are clear with very little, if any coloration, THC levels are at their peak with CBD and CBN both at levels that will not overly influence the THC with their sedative effects. Some prefer more overwhelming narcotic type effects, allowing the resin glands to cloud and begin to amber or darken to increase overall cannabinoid content. The resin glands appear and therefore will mature at different times. A compromise is made when determining the desired overall maturity level to harvest. It depends on the growers preference in effect and palate. ""


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks jordann9e, always got my back... lol. Perfect for what I need to know, now I just need to buy one


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 7, 2008)

oh yeah....

""I've been asked repeatedly, is there any way to tell by looking with my eye, and the answer is no.
However, to make thing easier on you, this is what I picked up for only $9.99
Which should fit everyones budget.


RadioShack.com 

Powerful 60-100X magnification 
Compact design provides easy portability 
Easy-to-use controls allow for adjustable focus and zoom 
Built-in light with on/off switch ""


I got mine for $22 at a head shop... the 420 Scope












^^^ lol that's crap!! I didn't get no metal case with mine!!!


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 7, 2008)

Hows this?

Zoom Lens 30X Lighted LED Illuminated Pocket Magnifier - eBay (item 280232131635 end time Jun-07-08 04:15:27 PDT)





(

*EDIT* Ill get one thats 60-100 not the 30, like the one i just posted, but would that work if it was like the 30x?


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 7, 2008)

I got that one too.. they are both bomb.. you can use the 30X for checkin your heads out...


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok sweet, Ill be grabbing one of those this week then.


----------



## asf2j (Jun 7, 2008)

this is the coolest micro grow i have ever read through. +rep to you my friend. hot damn.


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 8, 2008)

*Day 98 ( 6 / 08 )*
*Day 47 Flower

Yellowing on the clone looks horrible, what does everyone think? *Or is it normal for it to be yellowing that much and that high this far in. I really dont think it should be yellowing where the buds are

Enjoy the closeups too 




asf2j said:


> this is the coolest micro grow i have ever read through. +rep to you my friend. hot damn.


Thanks man appreciate it, right back at ya


----------



## asf2j (Jun 8, 2008)

that thrid to last picture...

that is something to be proud of.


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks, I am. Just sucks its that small and 100 days old, hahahahah. Its even more funny that the mother of the clone was the same age as the rhino, lol.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 8, 2008)

I think you're good on the yellowing man. you're what, 6 weeks into flower? Almost done...

leaves are just using up their food... IMO!!


AND hell YEAH!!!


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, today is 6 weeeks and 5 days. Think I should start flushing next watering?


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 8, 2008)

YES... until you clip them...


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 8, 2008)

So start watering? Ahhh I cant wait.... 1 F**KING WEEK and I ant cut some down AHHHH, YES!

This week is going to be brutal waiting for it.

Anyone got any favorite ways to cure it? I wanna try a few methods and figure out which I like best for nexttime.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 8, 2008)

flush with PLAIN PH'd water

as for curing, I used big mason jars .. open them for a few minutes a couple times each day for AT LEAST 2 weeks

GROWFAQ

i've seen one dude, after dried EDIT: just watch the video lol... I love the bong in the opening scene... 

YouTube - Sunday Show make-up show

I also know of WATER CURING... which I'd LOVE to try one day...

GROWFAQ

and one more lol

GROWFAQ


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 8, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> flush with PLAIN PH'd water
> 
> as for curing, I used big mason jars .. open them for a few minutes a couple times each day for AT LEAST 2 weeks
> 
> ...



got a friend who water cures. says it gets rid of the smell good for discrete smoking.

And for some reason I suck at adding... I think its only day 42 or 43....


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 8, 2008)

"Due to a have bong smoking session we forgot to put in the drying and curing segment" Hahahahhahahahaah that was great

I think I am gonna do mason jars and and then a bit in water....

So now that I realized my adding sucked in days, and its only week 6, should I wait longer or still start flushing this week and cut down at week 7? Im pretty sure rhino needs an extra week as it needs 8-9, so Ill give that one more week of nutes. The trichs in the pics of the rhino dont look that amber anyway yet.

So yeah, for now, I think my plan will be to flush the clone this week and next week flush the rhino


----------



## coolman1a (Jun 8, 2008)

Yea def flush the clone, are you lookin for an energetic high or couchlock?


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 8, 2008)

CL... let it go a little longer,right


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 8, 2008)

I swore I typed a message earlier and its not showing up now.. Hrmmm

Made some delicious brownies... maybe thats why????


But yeah, I woudl love to get more of a couchlock high if I can, but Im really starting to worry about how fast those leaves and how high they are yellowing now, looks like its gonna start hitting the buds!

But for me to get any yield off my first grow makes me happy. So even if I can just smoke it Ill be happy. But from the looks of it, even if I cut now Id have some of the best smoke Id ever have.

So on that note, either one is fine... Should I wait another week before flush? I did smoke some of the clones mother and that was cutt at 33 days. And that was some potent sticky stuff. So what do you think? Hope the leaves stop yellowing so bad and wait another week before I flush or flush now? A bunch of the lower budsites are not ready to be cut I know and need much more time developing if they can. 

Think I will cut the main colas at the end of the week and then leave all other growth and popcorn buds for later?

What a rant, anyways got some new pictures of the tiny new seedling, isnt it cute? haha. Its already starting off much much much better then any other time I have tried. Looks to almost be starting that third set of leaves, and actually growing nodes, never saw that happen this early with all my other attempts, haha.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 9, 2008)

very nice, I think you will have no complaints what so ever about your grow, and you know you are the best PC grower going right now- you get told that all the time!!! LoL and I agree hands down... So dont sweat, cant wait to see the final result

Great job so far!

New girl on the block is looking good!!!


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 9, 2008)

+rep for making me blush, haha... dammit i need to spread some, but you are owed it, haha. thanks, really appreciate the kind words.

i can barely wait to try my own..... i get high just thinking about getting high from it.... nope i take that back, still the brownies, haha.


----------



## valuablevariable (Jun 9, 2008)

interested in results


----------



## coolman1a (Jun 9, 2008)

Yup start flushing ASAP otherwise its gonna taste nasty, you should only have like 1 or 2 weeks left anyways and thats the perfect time to start flushing, make sure you get the camera ready for the harvest, o and by the way where are you gonna dry them?


----------



## tommo9090 (Jun 9, 2008)

for a PC grow...

thats quite amazing mate


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 10, 2008)

valuablevariable said:


> interested in results


Will keep you updated, as always 



coolman1a said:


> Yup start flushing ASAP otherwise its gonna taste nasty, you should only have like 1 or 2 weeks left anyways and thats the perfect time to start flushing, make sure you get the camera ready for the harvest, o and by the way where are you gonna dry them?


Well that is perfect because last watering was just pure water, So I can chop soon after the next watering if needed. I have not figured where I will dry them. I am thinking of either building a little dryer box or at the end of the week put the new seedling under flower with the rhino that will still be going and make the other pc case for drying. Either way Ill just tie up some string somewhere and let em dry out. Curing is another story though.... gonna try a couple ways.



tommo9090 said:


> for a PC grow...
> 
> thats quite amazing mate


Thanks, appreciate the good comments


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 10, 2008)

Well its yellowing bad, the clone that is... All the main top buds are gonna yellow within a day, it needs to be cut today I think. I will cut anything down that is gonna yellow and let each piece come down as I think it needs to. 

Does that sound ok?


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 10, 2008)

not to me...


----------



## mountainmist (Jun 10, 2008)

damn nice job on those

there so small and cool

im doing a grow just like that but in a speker thats only 17 inches tall

any tips?????


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 10, 2008)

*Day 86 (6/10)
Day 45 Flower (I think??)

*Well I gave the majority of the lady a chop... *57.18 grams wet*. Still got more on her though and will give me a couple more g for sure. I think she could have used some more time, but I did what I can to do. I would rather have something to smoke then nothing. So Im happy no matter what.

No time for a full update, just throwing the pics up. Will update again later.

And god damn, manicuring takes so fucking long


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 10, 2008)

damn homie, I am sorry you felt you had to chop...

yellowing is 100% normal at these later flowering stages...


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah but it was hitting the actual bud sites... where the buds where growing... i cut early i think.... oh welll it will still be amazing


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 10, 2008)

Im getting seeds this week or so. What should I get?

Magnus Warlock FEM I am getting for sure. Any other good ones? Something on the cheaper end cuz warlock is almost 100 bucks.

I want something really good for sleeping. Or something that is exotic and fruity I dunno. Any ideas?

Also want to get Northern Lights for sure. I want to pick out 1-3 more strains.


----------



## nicoelement105 (Jun 10, 2008)

but all those strains grow big...so if u want war lock u ganna have to get like a bigger space not that is limmited like now...and u can grow bigger buds if u had a bigger space


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 10, 2008)

I am working on getting a bigger space for flowering. By the time I get these and have them growing a place for flowering will be ready. And I plan on scrogging and lsting the shit out of them again.

The clone, that I just started to dry, mother was a good 4 feet at about 30 days in to flowering when she was cut. So I tamed the same genetics to a space less then a foot, which I think I could do relatively the same again with any of the strains I try.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 10, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> Im getting seeds this week or so. What should I get?
> 
> Magnus Warlock FEM I am getting for sure. Any other good ones? Something on the cheaper end cuz warlock is almost 100 bucks.
> 
> ...


 
big balla!!!


1. Warlock Fem
2. Durga Mata (Durga Mata)
3. Stinky Pinky (Stinky Pinky)

2 and 3 are nice indicas... remember I was going to get Belladonna and Amsterdam Flame, those are good..

and i dont think you could really go wrong with Fruity Thai (http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?partno=ceres-fruity)


----------



## coolman1a (Jun 10, 2008)

O man the time is finally here, cant wait till it dries out


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 10, 2008)

mountainmist said:


> damn nice job on those
> 
> there so small and cool
> 
> ...


1. LST early
2. FIM for sure, many many many more budsites
3. SCROG if you can, I plan on that next time
4. Molasses is great to use... Read it plenty of places, I personally have no comparison, but my buds look great and I used it.
5. Make sure you have your speaker COMPLETLY built before you start growing... It really sucks trying to work on something that has a plant already growing in.
6. Enjoy it, dont make it a chore or think of it as work.... Wont be as rewarding if you dont want it. THe more love you put in to it, the better its gonna be


Haha, I dunno I just starting ranting, hope that helps if at all in any way.


* Coolman1a:* I Know, I cant wait either. I built a little homemade dryer out of a box I had.


Pretty much it consists of a pc fan blowing air out and a passive intake hole at the top. Then I hung some string across and put the buds on it to try. The fan is FAST! I dunno where I got it, some old one I had from a computer. But it its blowing air out fast. I think it should work great. I am gonna go pick up some mason jars this week so I can get to curing right when they are dry. Ahhh I cant wait, its going to be delicious!!!! Im hoping my final weight of the clone will be over an ounce. Dont see why it wont either.

*jordann9e: *Might go with that bell or flame.... they are not that expensive... those other two a bit higher priced for me. Im still looking around, i dunno.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 11, 2008)

dude for choosing seeds, specially if you wanna go cheap, its Northern Lights, or Afghan all the way... Cheap, reliable, seeds- the founding fathers of some of todays most advanced and retokulous hybrids... And for your PC grow, and your LST's both are pure indica, and known power hitters in the coffeshops, and even among people who hardly smoke... They are the best name you can get for the price... I think i am going with NL next grow for sure...

Let me know what you choose, perhaps you will sway me from the NL Afghan I am locked into right now as I go through the same process as you trying to find a seed that suits.


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 11, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> dude for choosing seeds, specially if you wanna go cheap, its Northern Lights, or Afghan all the way... Cheap, reliable, seeds- the founding fathers of some of todays most advanced and retokulous hybrids... And for your PC grow, and your LST's both are pure indica, and known power hitters in the coffeshops, and even among people who hardly smoke... They are the best name you can get for the price... I think i am going with NL next grow for sure...
> 
> Let me know what you choose, perhaps you will sway me from the NL Afghan I am locked into right now as I go through the same process as you trying to find a seed that suits.


NL5 Haze Mist (Fem 100%)
[Green House Seeds] $39.25
Genetics:
Northern Lights 5 X Haze Mist
Effect:
A very complex and enjoyable high. 

Flowering indoor:
11 weeks with a yield of 600 to 600 gr/ sqm.

Flowering outdoor:
Ready in mid October above the equator; in May in the Southern hemisphere. 900 gr/plant

THC: 19.5%
CBD: 1.4%
CBN: 0.8%



Maybe this one, got the haze and nl... mmmm

I decided to only do feminized, no more bullshitting around with extra seeds.

I might not get the warlock since its almost 90 bucks, and get 2 feminized strains.

Or hell, maybe ill just get the warlock and thats it. And why Im settling with that is because I got a couple other seeds from a friend. Blue Widow from dinafem, which I cant fucking wait to grow, White Widow Blueberry YUM! Haha. Also getting The Church and Himalayan Gold from Greenhouseseeds.


I really want something purple, but maybe I should wait so that I dont get every strain I want at once and have seeds go bad on me.


*Update on the new Seedling:*
Doing great, on the third set of leaves now. Staying nice and low too


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 11, 2008)

Go to dr. chronic and on right side search 100% indica. there's a purple one. pure indica. i just try to stay away from the purps, too trendy.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 11, 2008)

too trendy lol, its pretty bad when ganja connoisseurs label things trendy... 

ohh wait connoisseurs dont, they dont discriminate they regulate...

Last time I smoked it- purps is some tasty pretty flower, no problems with it in my book.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 11, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> too trendy lol, its pretty bad when ganja connoisseurs label things trendy...
> 
> ohh wait connoisseurs dont, they dont discriminate they regulate...
> 
> Last time I smoked it- purps is some tasty pretty flower, no problems with it in my book.


whatev. to each his own. just saying everyone's always 'I got that purp! I got that purp!' 

What does purp mean? Better bud? no
it got purple because of 2 reasons: genetics, or colder weather.
it might a nicer taste, sure

but it's mostly color. show off. the proof is in the pudding. who cares what color it is. it's a TREND.

not meaning to disappoint anybody


----------



## valuablevariable (Jun 12, 2008)

Throwing in my guess, 10 gs properly manicured bud. Either way it looks like best result ive seen come from a PC... untill i get my grow going next fall


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

Yh thats sweet for PC CASE nice


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 12, 2008)

14g dry..... off to work!!


----------



## coolman1a (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey your not throwing away the leaves covered with resin are you??? save them and make some pot chocolate


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 12, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> whatev. to each his own. just saying everyone's always 'I got that purp! I got that purp!'
> 
> What does purp mean? Better bud? no
> it got purple because of 2 reasons: genetics, or colder weather.
> ...


no worries, i just think that its cool to have different color stuff, even if it is trendy, it isnt to me 



valuablevariable said:


> Throwing in my guess, 10 gs properly manicured bud. Either way it looks like best result ive seen come from a PC... untill i get my grow going next fall


Oh damn, I was thinking it woudl loose 50% weight not 75, whooops. 
Now nearly enough now  But I still got the rhino going which will give me a couple grams hopefully and the rest of the clone going which should give me a bit more too.



On3Tim3OnLy said:


> Yh thats sweet for PC CASE nice


Thanks 



jordann9e said:


> 14g dry..... off to work!!


My goal was at least half, so I bettter get at least 14g



coolman1a said:


> Hey your not throwing away the leaves covered with resin are you??? save them and make some pot chocolate


Yeah, I threw them in the freezer in a plastic bag. I didnt really know what to do and I have not had a lto of time. Ill make somethhing though, they will come to good use, do not worry.


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 12, 2008)

*Around Day 88 (6/12)
Day 47 Flower (I messed up counting somewhere so this is a guess, haha)

*Well the buds are drying, nearly done I think. Should be dry enough tomorrow or the next day for sure. It really sucks to see this, but these buds are so fucking fluffy, I can see through them pretty much haha, but they are still looking delicious.

They smell really good, kinda hard to describe, almost a sweet n sour smell. Kinda a bit of a citrus smell.

In the future I know that whatever strain I grow will be much better then this bagseed clone. Im happy to have yielded anything though, so dont think im complaining haha.

The rest of the clone is still growing great, I can already seee new growth and all current growth getting bigger. Up until I need to harvest the rhino I will take off bits and pieces of the rest of the growth, once I harvest the rhino I will be putting in the little seedling I got going in my other case.

Oh and by the end of this week I will get another journal rolling with 1 of 3 strains, The Church, Himalayan Gold, or Blue Widow. I think I will save the Blue Widow for when I get some more space because that strain sounds the best outta them to me.

If anyone wants any specific picture of anything let me know and ill get some up.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 12, 2008)

i wanna picture of the knife in my back

lol haha i dont know why i said that I am high


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 12, 2008)

I didnt buy these strains, a friend gave them to me.... I still want warlock, and I am trying my hardest to still get it.


----------



## Mikey69 (Jun 12, 2008)

trim your lower dead leaves, it will helps ur plant alot ^^


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 13, 2008)

Mikey69 said:


> trim your lower dead leaves, it will helps ur plant alot ^^



On the rhino?

Shouldnt I leave them so that the plant can use them as resources? Otherwise what will it start to try to use up?


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 13, 2008)

nah leave em man....


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 13, 2008)

Yh dont cut leafs unless they are reli dead then do .


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey joe, up a pic of your light set up homie i want my friend to see it


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 16, 2008)

I swear I have posted like two times, but it hasnt worked. Have not been able to get any internet lately, will get an update asap.


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 16, 2008)

*Around Day 92 (6/16)
Day 51 Flower (Maybe?)

*Well the rhino is smelling so skunky! i really dont think its white rhino at all, but I could be wrong.

Still gonna let them flower longer, what does everyone think? The rhino and what is left of the clone.

Also attached some pictures of the little seedling.

Tested .56g before curing, did the job well!

Cant describe the taste, a little harsh, would like it to be smoother. It smells like citrus though. The buds are really fluffy which sucks.

The high was really weird, it builds up right in my eyes. Two hits of it and I was feeling great, but it felt like I had bug eyes or something, like they were popping out. Definitely made me smile. But it really was in my eyes for most of the high, and then once I relaxed a bit it gave me a complete body high. Hopefully the rhino will be a bit harder and knock me where I cant move, haha.

Im going to continue curing this all in the jar. Part of the clone will be water cured and the rest will be cured with the rhino in another mason jar. hopefully that will help the clone taste more like the white rhino, haha. I love that skunky smell!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 16, 2008)

that 3rd pic shows how wicked SCOG can be... but what a great looking crop, purple as hell... idk bout the white rhino- its getting more and more unusual as u describe it, but looks top notch. clearly not a bagseed lol, which is all i have for the moment...


----------



## tommo9090 (Jun 17, 2008)

nice grow, i admire you persavearance, a PC must get frustrating after a while. such a constricted space.

pce man well done


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 17, 2008)

I am very interested in the water curing, make sure to update on some weights!! peace out homie!


----------



## coolman1a (Jun 17, 2008)

Hairy enough???


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 17, 2008)

coolman1a said:


> Hairy enough???


Its freakin hairy alright.mmmmmmmmmmmmm



jordann9e said:


> I am very interested in the water curing, make sure to update on some weights!! peace out homie!


Yeah, I didnt water cure any of this first cut off. Gonna cure some of the popcorn buds.



tommo9090 said:


> nice grow, i admire you persavearance, a PC must get frustrating after a while. such a constricted space.
> 
> pce man well done


You have no idea! I was ready to set fire to my shit since I had so many problems. But Once I start something I gotta finish, so im glad I got it right sooner or later or I would be one pissed off grower, haha.



OB Cron Kenobi said:


> that 3rd pic shows how wicked SCOG can be... but what a great looking crop, purple as hell... idk bout the white rhino- its getting more and more unusual as u describe it, but looks top notch. clearly not a bagseed lol, which is all i have for the moment...


Yeah, Imagine if I combined LST with a nice SCROG screeen, it woudl be a beast. I got it all planned out. I am gonna head out and buy a nice screen for my next grow.

Anyone care which seed I start. *The Church or Himalayan Gold?*

Yeah, but thats NIrvana for you. I always hear you get your seeds, just might not be the best quality. Either way I got my seeds, its growing something that looks delicious and will be grealy enjoyed when smoked.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 17, 2008)

I wanna see the church...

post some info about that bitch...

you gonna start a new journal, right?


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 17, 2008)

For sure!

*The Church ® (Feminised)*

*Awards:*


Not yet introduced in competitions.


*Genetics:*


Swiss sativa, Skunk, Super Skunk, Northern Lights.


*Effect:*


A heavy indica feeling that evolves in a long lasting cerebral high. A special taste and a very social effect.


*Flowering indoor:*


9 weeks, with a yield of 700 to 800 gr/ sqm.


*Flowering outdoor:*


Ready in early October above the equator, in early May in the Southern hemisphere. Yield up to 900 gr/plant. Great resin production and very resistant to mould! Recommended for humid or rainy areas.



*THC**: **16.8%*


*CBD**: ** 0.7%*

*CBN**: **0.6%*








*Himalaya Gold ® (Feminised)*

*Awards:*


Not yet introduced in competitions. One of the most acclaimed outdoor plants ever, winner of many private harvest festivals worldwide.


*Genetics:*


Nepal and North Indian.


*Effect:*


Very creative high, very strong body feeling.


*Flowering indoor:*


8- 9 weeks with a yield between 600 and 1000 gr/sqm.


*Flowering outdoor:*


Ready by the end of September in the Northern half of the globe; in the Southern hemisphere in April.


*THC**: **15%*


*CBD**: **1.4%*

*CBN**: **0.5%*


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 17, 2008)

NICE!... yeah I was bein dumb askin for the info, just bein lazy.. thought you might like to see this:

YouTube - Green House Seed Co The Church Grow with Italian Subtitles


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 17, 2008)

Gotta go with the church if those are your limits... 

I made a list the other day of my dream strains, i came up with (in no particular order) Northern Lights, Hash Plant, Ice, Ak-47 and for something different if i were to try a tall sativa with great yield it would be SAGE, but mostly i want a bushy indica at around 4-5 ft tall... strong medicinal high- 

What are you looking for...?


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 17, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> NICE!... yeah I was bein dumb askin for the info, just bein lazy.. thought you might like to see this:
> 
> YouTube - Green House Seed Co The Church Grow with Italian Subtitles


Yah I watched one for each of the strains... Pretty interesting, haha.



OB Cron Kenobi said:


> Gotta go with the church if those are your limits...
> 
> I made a list the other day of my dream strains, i came up with (in no particular order) Northern Lights, Hash Plant, Ice, Ak-47 and for something different if i were to try a tall sativa with great yield it would be SAGE, but mostly i want a bushy indica at around 4-5 ft tall... strong medicinal high-
> 
> What are you looking for...?


I dont know, the strains I want to grow are all so damn expensive, haha.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 17, 2008)

my list is avg. 25 to 50 including some feminized varieties...


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 17, 2008)

I guess I got more expensive taste. Plus I really dont want to deal with anything not feminized from now on.


----------



## nicoelement105 (Jun 18, 2008)

so was the bud good...and have u finish harvesting...good luk man


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 18, 2008)

nicoelement105 said:


> so was the bud good...and have u finish harvesting...good luk man


Smoked .22g bowl after it was nearly dry, a little harsh but great high
.36g bowl did wonders after 2 days of curing, much smoother and better tasting
.5g bowl was the best after a couple days of curing. Much smoother, really sticky to my fingers. Like it kinda crumbled off the stem, but my fingers were covered in resin, lol. Wont even bother to go through the grinder without twisting it a hundred times, just sticks to the walls.

The rest has been curing since its been done drying. I am gonna let it cure for a couple more weeks before I do any serious damage to it. But it smells like citrus and I swear the exhale smoke taste like cotton candy, lol.

The rhino still has another week or so left before I chop her down, and I am going to leave the rest of the clone with her as well I think. If she needs to be cut down before I will.


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 18, 2008)

you guys wanna try some Chesse its cheap and knock out shit lol and cup winner


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 18, 2008)

i considered cheese- i forgot why it didnt make my list... i will re-evaluate- ordering seeds is so fun, i bet if you could go to a seed shop- or dispensary- or when i make it to Amsterdam it will be like a adult candy store!!!


----------



## valuablevariable (Jun 19, 2008)

I dont know if i missed it but what is the dry weight? you dont need to wait till end of curing to find out. Ill rep ya once you let us know


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 20, 2008)

Where dem new pics at! lol


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 22, 2008)

On3Tim3OnLy said:


> you guys wanna try some Chesse its cheap and knock out shit lol and cup winner


ill check it out, never really did any searches on it



valuablevariable said:


> I dont know if i missed it but what is the dry weight? you dont need to wait till end of curing to find out. Ill rep ya once you let us know


no i never said it. it dried out too much though, im gonna try n add a lemon peel for an hour n see if it helps. but dry weight was around 9-10g's for the first chop of the plant. I still got the other part flowering and then rhino going. But if definitly weighed less then I thought it would  

It does taste amazing, got a fruity taste to it, the curing really brought out the flavor. Got around 6g of it left.



OB Cron Kenobi said:


> Where dem new pics at! lol


been super busy, but soon, im sorry


----------



## valuablevariable (Jun 23, 2008)

still best yield ive heard of. Adding a peel wont add weight, ive tested it. Will make it less dry and crumbly though


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice never heard of that //..//?>>@@##@#'[;\[[';[%&&!!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 23, 2008)

WHAT! adding peals doesnt make it dry and crumbly- unless you leave it back out and re-dry it... the peel is wet, has moisture... that moisture disapates into the plant matter- when jarred up... It doesnt add weight to speak off, the peel weights very little itself- the amount of moisture is even less- so thats not so noticable... but the smell, the flavor, and the moisture it adds- are certain.... Its science... and its sound. And people have done it for years- including myself- I prefer carrots or lettuce because they dont alter my smell or taste- but lotta kids these days spice it- thats what they call it... and sell you lemon skunk! thats really pealed funk!


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 23, 2008)

Yh i cant see it working (nothing better than cold air to dry weed)


----------



## valuablevariable (Jun 23, 2008)

I guess i wasnt clear, i meant it will make it less dry and less crumbly but not add any real weight in the process


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL its hard to know if it would work but theres no point just leave it in a air flow of cold air


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 23, 2008)

I am kinda confused haha.... 

I musta been unclear too. But yeah, its a bit dry and I just wanted to make it so it wouldn't be falling apart when I touch it. Still very sticky though, it just breaks apart n sticks to my fingers

Sorry for no picture update still. Will get one up soon. I also might be cutting the Rhno and the rest of the girl down this week.

The newest seedling is on the fifth node I believe. Some of the bottom leaves got a bit crunchy, gave her a small small dosage of nutes.


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 24, 2008)

*Around Day 100 (6/24)
Day 59 Flower (Maybe?)

*I deeply apologize for the lack of updates... I will have a full update this week. Heres some pictures I took yesterday. Wish I took more but my battery crapped right before and its charging now.

I think I am going to cut the rhino tomorrow n the rest of the clone too. Then I will throw my seedling into flower and plant one of those fem seeds I got.

Anyways, sorry again... more pictures will be up asap.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 24, 2008)

very nice... can clearly see the difference between bag seed and strain... must be a curious pheno with the purp thats the only answer i have found, what a good smoke she will be tho... mmmm


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 24, 2008)

wow dude, nice rhino! good resin production, good colors!! 

maybe an eigth off her??


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 24, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> very nice... can clearly see the difference between bag seed and strain... must be a curious pheno with the purp thats the only answer i have found, what a good smoke she will be tho... mmmm


i mean temps do range about 20 from night n day so that could be doing it... but yeah it looks delicious i cant wait



jordann9e said:


> wow dude, nice rhino! good resin production, good colors!!
> 
> maybe an eigth off her??


if that nug weighs that much ill be psyched... hard to tell though, its dense and can be, but my guess is closer to 2g... Whatever it is it will be killer and enjoyed.


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 25, 2008)

looking sw33t joesalamon


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 25, 2008)

Bad news.... my camera just broke. i was putting the battery back in to charge it and dropped it at the perfect angle and it will no longer take a picture 

I took some shitty quality ones with my phone just so you could see it a little.

Cut 4.91g wet off the rhino. Did not weigh the clone was just a bunch of popcorn buds, will weigh it after.

I am going to try n tinker around with the camera n try to fix it, hopefully I can get it to work and take some sick pictures of the buds dry.

But the rhino has the most amazing skunk smell ever. The whole room smells of it when I take it out, its amazing, haha.

I will be planting a Himalayan Gold this week.


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 26, 2008)

lol unlucky man LOL gutted


----------



## Stormy11 (Jun 27, 2008)

So I"m new to growing and want to build a pc grow case. Joesalamon(or anyone on else)do you have any tips on setting one up It seems kinda complicated. lol


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 29, 2008)

Stormy11 said:


> So I"m new to growing and want to build a pc grow case. Joesalamon(or anyone on else)do you have any tips on setting one up It seems kinda complicated. lol


The most simple way I can think of for starting off would be to get a power strip, some socket adaters that fit, light bulbs, and some pc fans. With just this setup you can get yourself started. If you want to go in to more detail and make it right there are plenty more things.

Give me some ideas of what you would like to know and I will fill you in on anything.

Sorry for no updates. I got my camera to work a little bit now, I will get some close up nug shots this week for everyone to check it out. I cant wait to try the rhino... Gonna save it for something special haha.


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 30, 2008)

Stormy11 said:


> So I"m new to growing and want to build a pc grow case. Joesalamon(or anyone on else)do you have any tips on setting one up It seems kinda complicated. lol


 
Yh man buy a normal pc case But look for the biggest one in height ....!!
take everything out but power supply and buy 3,4 fans ...
and buy some cfls 42w + and you sould be fine just go to 12/12 hours (flowering) quick as then they wont grow to big ..
remember just get as many fans aS you can


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 30, 2008)

the more fans the more lights your pc case can handle ,...!


----------



## joesalamon (Jul 7, 2008)

I know pictures show everything, but I dont have any, but I PROMISE I will soon! I have not been around a computer in a while, been way to busy. But I have smoked a good portion of the clone. The rhino is still curing, its such a small nug, but it looks fucking delicious!

I left on the very bottom nug on the rhino and put her back in the computer case to reveg.... Sure thing I come back to her growing the most retarded looking leaves ever but I think they are starting to grow normal again, woo hoo!

As for the other seedling I had going, its rediculous. It is so short and bushy, maybe on its 7th node or so and only two inches tall at most. I might FIM it or just scrog it or just throw it in to flowering who knows. Its looking great especially for bag seed, my last bag seed grow ever too, haha.

I cant wait to start all the other seeds I got


----------



## asf2j (Jul 7, 2008)

go over FIMing if you could, or hook me up with a good link if you know one. 
appreciated in advance


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 8, 2008)

I wanna send you my camera, Get some photos! lol, miss that rhino photo!


----------



## joesalamon (Jul 8, 2008)

asf2j said:


> go over FIMing if you could, or hook me up with a good link if you know one.
> appreciated in advance


Grow Marijuana FAQ, Cannabis cultivation - marijuana growing tips & photos

That goes over it pretty well 

Its pretty much cutting off most of the top node, unlike TOPPING takes off the whole top. Potentially you can get more branches then topping it. I think thats right.... a little outta it, haha.



OB Cron Kenobi said:


> I wanna send you my camera, Get some photos! lol, miss that rhino photo!


I promise I promise today or tomorrow pictures will be up... Lots and lots as many as I can get... enough to allow you to smell the flavors


----------



## joesalamon (Jul 9, 2008)

kAblAAAM! Haha, picturessssss!


----------



## jordann9e (Jul 9, 2008)

nice!!!!!!!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, very nice- you promised you delivered- When are you gonna smoke it... its gonna be precious, how many times a day do you look at it/sniff it?


----------



## LudovicoTechnique (Jul 12, 2008)

joesalmon, 

How was the light and smell from the outside this whole time?


----------



## joesalamon (Jul 13, 2008)

LudovicoTechnique said:


> joesalmon,
> 
> How was the light and smell from the outside this whole time?


Well I got two cases, one is horribly light proofed but that is away and hidden so no light leaks because of where it is placed. The other case I got built its nearly 100% light proof, it leaks out the back and front a tad becuase of the fans... Once I get some time I will finish it, but that case isnt being used right now so its fine.

Smell was no problem with the carbon filter I made, when I opened the case it just smelled, well... AMAZING haha.

==========

Anyways I figured it was time for an update.. The rhino, well to show you is revegging awesome! It has about 7 budsites if I counted correctly. The Other bagseed I am growing looks like an amazing strain growing really compact and well its on its 11th node now I believe. Check out the pictures and any more I can provide let me know


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 13, 2008)

good luck of your regeneration, i am 4 months from beginning mine and am pleased with the results. its not as bad as people think if you have no seeds or clones. good luck


----------



## joesalamon (Jul 13, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> good luck of your regeneration, i am 4 months from beginning mine and am pleased with the results. its not as bad as people think if you have no seeds or clones. good luck


thanks 

I wanna take some clones from my reveg... think thats a good idea? If not I am gonna throw her and the other one in flowering now.

Its not bad at all, even if you have seeds and clones it saves a lot of time I think. Plus with all the budsites mine is growing if I vegged it for a good 2 more weeks I could get a HUGE yield from it in my case.


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 13, 2008)

thats the idea i have been toying with as well, as of right now probably have 5-6 good clones that have potential, i am just weighing my option as there are a lot of unknowns right now, i suggest it if you have the space and set up


----------



## SiKkiNSaNe (Jul 14, 2008)

amzing grow!!!im going to start on my p.c grow tomm!!!


----------



## joesalamon (Jul 14, 2008)

I have the space just not the time lol... Gonna be absent from them if I dont flower them soon. So I can either finish the grow and get a smaller yield or toy with it and hope I can get the yield and nothing is harmed when I am away from them.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 15, 2008)

I reped you for being a damn good pc grower. 

As far as revegging the rhino and cloning it- thats a good question? a damn good one?
Ob


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 16, 2008)

my next adventure is with SCOG, that sounds like a whole new wealth of knowledge and herb too. if you can pull of a PC grow you should try SCOG if you havent already


----------



## joesalamon (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh I plan on doing that for my next grow.... When I have the time to do a full out grow with my Himalayan Gold, The Church and Blue Widow. But Since I dont have time for all that, I threw them in to Flowering for now. Today is Day 2 of Flowering.

I am gonna take two clones from the Rhino this week and try and keep the Rhinos genes around for a little longer.

Thanks for the rep OB


----------



## joesalamon (Jul 27, 2008)

Horrible news.... The bagseed turned on to have nice big juicy nuts, haha. Oh well, Ill get some pictures up soon keep forgetting to get my camera. Rhino is still looking nice though  hopefully see some hairs start to come in soon.


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 27, 2008)

peectures please id like to see how slow my regen is going, do you think the recovery speed has anything to do with genetics?


----------



## joesalamon (Jul 28, 2008)

I keep forgetting my camera or I woudl take pictures Im so sorry 

Chopped the male up though... If I was taking the best care I could of, of the rhino then she would be growing better. But with the space and size its growing great.


----------



## jordann9e (Jul 30, 2008)

sorry bout the male.. at least it wasn't good genes...


----------



## joesalamon (Aug 3, 2008)

this is true! good gene grow will be on its way very very very soon i hope 

rhino is starting to get some nice hairs in, I love seeing the transformation... once the hairs start to come in it makes it even more beautiful!

and im sorry again no pictures... soon soon soon i feel like an idiot... ill get some pictures up with a lighter and what not... anything else specific i should take pictures of? I am also going to start working the kinks out on the other case... hopefully get that other Himalayan Gold started soon


----------



## jordann9e (Aug 3, 2008)

nice to hear! i just sit back and enjoy at this point, man. proud of ya!!

I hate sittin on these seeds....


----------



## joesalamon (Aug 5, 2008)

i know what you mean... i still got my seeds that I want to plant.. Soon though 

really bad news... somehow my timer set up to my light got messed with and i dont know how long this was going for but it was only running liek 2-3 hours... I hope it wasnt long :S

I am thinking about Gluing all the pins up so that they cant get pushed down again.. good or bad idea?

Sorry no pictures still


----------



## jordann9e (Aug 5, 2008)

i wouldn't glue... IMO


----------



## joesalamon (Aug 6, 2008)

What can I do to get them to stay up... I usually catch it when they come down... it just happens every once in a while from movement.

Ill figure something out... if anyone has any ideas please let me know, thanks


----------



## joesalamon (Aug 9, 2008)

Dont be mad that these pictures are complete crap.... Good ones soon!


----------



## coolman1a (Aug 10, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> Dont be mad that these pictures are complete crap.... Good ones soon!


Im kinda lost.. thats the rihno right?


----------



## brendon420 (Aug 10, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> Dont be mad that these pictures are complete crap.... Good ones soon![/quote
> 
> are these your reveg pics?


----------



## joesalamon (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes and Yes...

This is the same White Rhino that I already harvested... Stuck her back in to the cabinet to 24/0 lighting and she perked right back up and now is flowering again pretttty as can be


----------



## coolman1a (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, your right she looks better than before and even grew another cola!
Do you have anymore germinating, or growing?


----------



## joesalamon (Aug 13, 2008)

No, just this one rhino, the other bagseed I started was a male. I will be starting some other seedlings this week


----------



## webber (Aug 14, 2008)

hey Nice project so far its looking really great! I plan on doing one in my old computer case aswell, would you recomend white rhino?

other info:

whats the dimensions of the case and what do you think your yield will be?

edit* one more question, where did you buy the seeds (sorry if you posted all this info already but its a very big thread)

edit* last one, just noticed this was the 666th post eary much?


----------



## joesalamon (Aug 15, 2008)

webber said:


> hey Nice project so far its looking really great! I plan on doing one in my old computer case aswell, would you recomend white rhino?
> 
> other info:
> 
> ...


white rhino worked, but since i had so many problems I dont know the full potential I could have had... Once I have everything worked out and I can get a full period of time to do everything Ill be set.

As long as you can tie down the strain or top/fim it you will be fine. You can just get better yield maybe with other strains.

Now with this white rhino revegging though it looks great and theres a bunch of bud sites for nugs so if they all get nice and dense ill be very happy with the outcome.

I got about a half o with my crappy crappy grow... the stuff came out great, but it could be so much better. If the clone was actually a good dense bud, I coudl have gotten an ounce at least off it it.

I dont know my demensions, Ill get them sometime for you.

I got the white rhino at Nirvana.


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 15, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> God damn is that fast!
> 
> Well I hope you all dont mind, but I got a little picture happy, enjoy


 
I don't really care what anybody says about CFL's. You just proved along with many people that they are energy conservative and work just as damn good as a HID lamp. You have some very sweet herbs thanks to great genetics, nature, your work, and those innovative compact fluroescents. 3 - 23 watts did all of that. 69 watts! Barely a nick in your wallet and in our environment. That's bad ass


----------



## webber (Aug 15, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> white rhino worked, but since i had so many problems I dont know the full potential I could have had... Once I have everything worked out and I can get a full period of time to do everything Ill be set.
> 
> As long as you can tie down the strain or top/fim it you will be fine. You can just get better yield maybe with other strains.
> 
> ...


thanks!



LiveVibe said:


> I don't really care what anybody says about CFL's. You just proved along with many people that they are energy conservative and work just as damn good as a HID lamp. You have some very sweet herbs thanks to great genetics, nature, your work, and those innovative compact fluroescents. 3 - 23 watts did all of that. 69 watts! Barely a nick in your wallet and in our environment. That's bad ass


good to know aswell


----------



## joesalamon (Aug 15, 2008)

LiveVibe said:


> I don't really care what anybody says about CFL's. You just proved along with many people that they are energy conservative and work just as damn good as a HID lamp. You have some very sweet herbs thanks to great genetics, nature, your work, and those innovative compact fluroescents. 3 - 23 watts did all of that. 69 watts! Barely a nick in your wallet and in our environment. That's bad ass


I just wanted see if I could do it and how successful I was. It was a fun experiment I learned a lot and Imma keep up the work and get it down perfectly 

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## webber (Aug 16, 2008)

noticed they were PC fans, any videos or what not to show how to make them plug into a socket with normal wires?


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 16, 2008)

webber said:


> noticed they were PC fans, any videos or what not to show how to make them plug into a socket with normal wires?


There are some vids on MetaCafe and YouTube along with directions online for hooking up a PC fan to a 9 volt battery but I am pretty sure those same wires can be hooked up to a 9 volt adapter although I have never tried it myself. If somebody figures out how to hook up an adapter then I hope they put it up on a thread because that would be very cool.


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 16, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> I just wanted see if I could do it and how successful I was. It was a fun experiment I learned a lot and Imma keep up the work and get it down perfectly
> 
> Thanks for the kind words


No worries! Yes I am really happy about this because I really do think CFL's can be improved and help the environment even more.


----------



## Rempster (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi, I have 2 White Rhino, 8 weeks in flowering. They are just now starting to build up some crystals. The buds are large and heavy but they seem to lack the crystals, at least compared to White Widow. Did you expierence this?? I also got them from Nirvana. Sorry, no pics. thanks


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 16, 2008)

Rempster said:


> Hi, I have 2 White Rhino, 8 weeks in flowering. They are just now starting to build up some crystals. The buds are large and heavy but they seem to lack the crystals, at least compared to White Widow. Did you expierence this?? I also got them from Nirvana. Sorry, no pics. thanks


White Rhino is a White Widow and stubby Indica hybrid so it is going to have less crystals but more density, much shorter, and probably a higher yield. Also costs a bit less and a lot of people say it has medicinal values. That's about all I know about it. Yeah I would say it is pretty normal. I wish you had pics!


----------



## joesalamon (Aug 16, 2008)

webber said:


> noticed they were PC fans, any videos or what not to show how to make them plug into a socket with normal wires?


Not sure if there are any videos but I know many many people have posted DIY tutorials on how to do it. Im pretty sure one point in this thread I explained it. But its really simple to do. Just strip a 12v adapter to anything as long as its aroun the amps you need for the fan. Then strip the fan wires and connect each and viola... I can go in more depth if you really cant find anything, but you should be able to.



Rempster said:


> Hi, I have 2 White Rhino, 8 weeks in flowering. They are just now starting to build up some crystals. The buds are large and heavy but they seem to lack the crystals, at least compared to White Widow. Did you expierence this?? I also got them from Nirvana. Sorry, no pics. thanks


I have kind of came to believe that I might not have a White Rhino. I did get them in fact from Nirvana, but my seeds kind of seem to differnt... Like for instance my stuff is pretty purple.

But I can tell you that I smoked 2 hits of it and I was freaking out over how good it was....

Also mine was covered in crystals... check my pictures in flowering somewhere in this thread, not sure on pages sorry... But I remember it started slow, but then all of a sudden they just started getting really crystally and sticky!!!! But get some pictures, I would love to see some other white rhino. Ill get some nice pictures up soon of the rhino i got flowering now.



LiveVibe said:


> White Rhino is a White Widow and stubby Indica hybrid so it is going to have less crystals but more density, much shorter, and probably a higher yield. Also costs a bit less and a lot of people say it has medicinal values. That's about all I know about it. Yeah I would say it is pretty normal. I wish you had pics!


I would say it could have medicinal values... definitly strong


----------



## webber (Aug 17, 2008)

LiveVibe said:


> There are some vids on MetaCafe and YouTube along with directions online for hooking up a PC fan to a 9 volt battery but I am pretty sure those same wires can be hooked up to a 9 volt adapter although I have never tried it myself. If somebody figures out how to hook up an adapter then I hope they put it up on a thread because that would be very cool.


i dont no if your going to see this but its pretty easy theres 2 ways to do this, the better way is to get a 9v "cap" for the battery out of something like a alarm clock then strip a part of the wire, now strike the ends of the fans wires (red and black, yellow doesnt have to be included, and infact cant, now just twist those wires together (red with red and vice versa)tape them using electrical tape, now everytime you want it to turn on just plug the cap onto the top of the battery

2nd way is to not use a cap and just tape the wires to the battery (its less powerful)


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 18, 2008)

WOW....LOL I just read your entire log from the begining....I just got so damn locked in...was amazing how much shit your plants were giving you at the begining and u just said FUCK U UR GONNA GROW BITCH!!!! and they grew and gave u some fruits haha. But ya, Mad props man Im doing a micro grow my self...lil cabinet in my entertainment cetner 1.8x1.8x1.3ft W-H-Depth Im growing some bagseed. Im having some temp problems...like 85-90 im not to worried though cuz i mean..this shit grows naturally in places where its constantly 95-105 every day in the summer. I will fix temp problems when I got money but im not worried bout it right now. Im growing mine 12/12 from seeds. they are on 3rd day of 12/12 Gonna take the strongest female and put it in a good size pot and LST that hoe and keep the other females in 16oz party cups and grow some lil dense buds But ya...check it out im tired as fuck...cant believe i read this shit through in 1 setting haha. Check my log and lemme know what yout hink ....Pce

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/98892-newbs-first-grow-12-12-a.html

First time growing bud but ive smoked it all my life and Ive grown lots of other plants so im not new to it. Cant wait to smoke my first buds..haha.


----------



## egredsox04 (Aug 18, 2008)

i totally agree with above, read all in one sitting. I will try to recreate what your doing. I've been planning on doin a pc grow and now i know for a fact i will. THnx man. All ready have a gutted pc case just need lights and fans. What kind of lights are in that bad boy? Things look great. keep it up.


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 18, 2008)

webber said:


> i dont no if your going to see this but its pretty easy theres 2 ways to do this, the better way is to get a 9v "cap" for the battery out of something like a alarm clock then strip a part of the wire, now strike the ends of the fans wires (red and black, yellow doesnt have to be included, and infact cant, now just twist those wires together (red with red and vice versa)tape them using electrical tape, now everytime you want it to turn on just plug the cap onto the top of the battery
> 
> 2nd way is to not use a cap and just tape the wires to the battery (its less powerful)


Hey yeah that is the same directions as in the DIY vids I saw. Can you hook up those same wires into a plug for an outlet? The battery will not last that long at all.


----------



## webber (Aug 18, 2008)

LiveVibe said:


> Hey yeah that is the same directions as in the DIY vids I saw. Can you hook up those same wires into a plug for an outlet? The battery will not last that long at all.


yup just do exactly what i said before but the wires arent color coded so your just to have to trial and error (dont worry only 2 ways to do it)

edit: i used cell phone chargers (really old pieces of crap with 2 wires) for it and it worked fine

ps if i helped the balance bar upthere is clickable, seeing as im new it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## joesalamon (Aug 19, 2008)

Sexologist420 said:


> WOW....LOL I just read your entire log from the begining....I just got so damn locked in...was amazing how much shit your plants were giving you at the begining and u just said FUCK U UR GONNA GROW BITCH!!!! and they grew and gave u some fruits haha. But ya, Mad props man Im doing a micro grow my self...lil cabinet in my entertainment cetner 1.8x1.8x1.3ft W-H-Depth Im growing some bagseed. Im having some temp problems...like 85-90 im not to worried though cuz i mean..this shit grows naturally in places where its constantly 95-105 every day in the summer. I will fix temp problems when I got money but im not worried bout it right now. Im growing mine 12/12 from seeds. they are on 3rd day of 12/12 Gonna take the strongest female and put it in a good size pot and LST that hoe and keep the other females in 16oz party cups and grow some lil dense buds But ya...check it out im tired as fuck...cant believe i read this shit through in 1 setting haha. Check my log and lemme know what yout hink ....Pce
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/98892-newbs-first-grow-12-12-a.html
> 
> First time growing bud but ive smoked it all my life and Ive grown lots of other plants so im not new to it. Cant wait to smoke my first buds..haha.


+rep for reading it in 1 sitting!

but i know what you mean.. i have read so many journals like that... i get locked in to one and then next thing you know its an hour or so later and you have a whole bunch of new knowledge.

Ill definitly check yours out, I hope it goes well. I really think 12/12 from seed isnt worth it, but thats your call. I think you can get a better plant going at least a week or two with 24/0 light. I think the root structure will be much stronger.... I know I have read a lot of 12/12 journals, and I really dont think its worth it.

I have had a lot of trouble though and gone through a lot and in the end it was worth it to finally have a end product!




egredsox04 said:


> i totally agree with above, read all in one sitting. I will try to recreate what your doing. I've been planning on doin a pc grow and now i know for a fact i will. THnx man. All ready have a gutted pc case just need lights and fans. What kind of lights are in that bad boy? Things look great. keep it up.


rep for you too... i wonder how long it took you to read it all, haha.

I have had differnt amounts of bulbs and differnt kinds... but there has been a range from 3x 23watts to 4x 23watt and a 43 watt (I think)... I dunno 69-about 130ish watts.

if you need any tips or help let me know and ill see waht i can do.



LiveVibe said:


> Hey yeah that is the same directions as in the DIY vids I saw. Can you hook up those same wires into a plug for an outlet? The battery will not last that long at all.


Yeah you can hook them to an outlet, thast what I have... I have my 2 intake on 1 adapter and 2 exhaust on another.


----------



## webber (Aug 19, 2008)

how would i go about putting in a light, any cheap and easy ideas?


----------



## weedhead08 (Aug 20, 2008)

Yo I just read your whole blog overnight, in like 2 or 3 hours. Amazing man - you are truly an inspiration. I''m plannin on usin some bagseed, a little paranoid about the u know whos. Anyway, enjoy your smoke and keep us updated on your new plants.


----------



## smokeh (Aug 20, 2008)

i just skipped through most of ur grow. read some bits, looked at pics here and there.

really great work for pc grow. id love to be able to do a grow like this. did u have to hide it from any1? was it successful? did the plant end up smelling bad?

love ur grow. brilliant work. that smoke must of been great.

i think u yielded more than i will in 2 weeks and im using bigger and more CFLs!!

GJ


----------



## egredsox04 (Aug 22, 2008)

hows the rhyno doing?


----------



## joesalamon (Aug 22, 2008)

webber said:


> how would i go about putting in a light, any cheap and easy ideas?


Check out whatever hardware store you got by you... Something like Menards, Lowes, Home Depot, etc will work. You can either buy sockets that litterally plug in to an standard outlet. I built my second case this way and just put a powerstrip across it and then plugged in the lights where i needed... simple and very cheap!

ill find an example if you need



weedhead08 said:


> Yo I just read your whole blog overnight, in like 2 or 3 hours. Amazing man - you are truly an inspiration. I''m plannin on usin some bagseed, a little paranoid about the u know whos. Anyway, enjoy your smoke and keep us updated on your new plants.


mad props for that! i bet you have a boatload of new ideas and information... i love reading grows and gaining all that knowledge. Thanks for the good comments, and I will for sure try and keep more updates... I beem busy and lazy... when those two combine you dont get anything done, haha.



smokeh said:


> i just skipped through most of ur grow. read some bits, looked at pics here and there.
> 
> really great work for pc grow. id love to be able to do a grow like this. did u have to hide it from any1? was it successful? did the plant end up smelling bad?
> 
> ...


I really didnt have to hide it from anyone, it was more of my choice.. I could have kept it out in the open, but that just leaves me to be more paranoid. Might as well keep it as safe as possible and not have to worry  But yeah, it was completly hidden and nobody ever knew or knows about it.

The clone smoke was great.. its a high that I was not expecting, kinda short and not extremly potent... but from where it came from and everything it turned out much muhc much better!

as for the rhino.. fuck... i was retarded from it... still got about .5g of the rhino and about 2g of the clone... I savor it 

Hey... any home grown is better then none... i thught what i got was small amount, once i get it down ill be getting much better yields



egredsox04 said:


> hows the rhyno doing?


its not doing the best... i will get some pictures ofher soon... shes been yellowing a lot since i have not had a lot of time to pay attention to her, I dont know exactly why. I kind of think it has to do with the soil being so old. So the other day I transplanted her in to a bigger pot with some fresh soil around her... I should have knocked some off but it was such a bad time to transplant during flowering i didnt want to disturb her that much.

ill just have to get the pictures up asap so you can see


----------



## webber (Aug 23, 2008)

> ill just have to get the pictures up asap so you can see


yay pictures


----------



## egredsox04 (Aug 25, 2008)

did you ever have heat problems? if so how did you fix it, my pc wont drop past 98 with lights on


----------



## joesalamon (Aug 26, 2008)

egredsox04 said:


> did you ever have heat problems? if so how did you fix it, my pc wont drop past 98 with lights on


I did for a little but that was in the very beginning and I had a horrible fan setup and ventilation. after some remodeling and placing the fans in good spots I keep the temps perfect in there and I have over 100 watts in my teeny case


----------



## webber (Sep 1, 2008)

do you have fans blowing directly on the light(s) if possible could i please get a picture with the empty case from all sorts of angles


----------



## joesalamon (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok so once again I have been completly slacking still no pictures etc!

I do promise that within 1 week I will have a boatload of pictures up.

I had to transfer the rhino in to the other much smaller case. Temps are looking fine and all, only have 2 lights running now though 

But the nugs are looking amazing and delicious and covered in crystals... very sticky 

I think I got about a month left with her too


----------



## joesalamon (Sep 8, 2008)

Lets just keep it a simple update and an appology for how long it has taken me to put up pictures. Im sad to say I had pictures throughout the whole reveg but lucky me cracked the memory card....

Anyways enjoy the pics... its really purple this time too.

Also, I have taken crap care of her, Im even happy she is still alive so yeah... plus she is in the smallest space with only 46 watts of light atm. I need to get that fixed asap


----------



## brendon420 (Sep 9, 2008)

im throwing my plant into flowering finally, i hope it looks something like yours


----------



## joesalamon (Sep 10, 2008)

About time!!!

How big is yours now?

The rhino is starting to smell with no carbon filter well it's been smelling but now it's strong but easily manageable


----------



## fAMbAM808 (Sep 12, 2008)

amazing grow man.im thinkin of doing a grow in an older pc box seeind dat they r biger lookn


----------



## brendon420 (Sep 13, 2008)

i threw some pic in my journal but im hoping to get at least an ounce off this reveg, maybe more if i play my cards right

are you going for a third? lol


----------



## joesalamon (Sep 18, 2008)

Today is day 67 of Flowering... how is she looking? Any idea on how much longer I should wait? Im impatient a bit, meh maybe not... She just looks sooo sexy.


----------



## joesalamon (Sep 19, 2008)

Makes me sad I let my thread die... 

I guess I should start a new grow and get some action...

Anyone still interested in this, should I update anymore?


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 19, 2008)

I am going to do a PC Grow Case to.

I am subscribing.


----------



## reservoir dog (Sep 20, 2008)

Excellent grow man. Im just about to start my first PC grow, keep posting I've learnt a lot from your thread, I even signed up to this forum so I could see the pictures! Question, How did you you lightproof the pc fans?


----------



## sublimed (Sep 21, 2008)

make a light trap out of flexitube or cardboard.


----------



## egredsox04 (Sep 21, 2008)

is there a link sayin how to make a light trap?


----------



## sublimed (Sep 22, 2008)

it's not rocket science man, just make a tube that has alot of bends in it. and is black on the inside.


----------



## DWR (Sep 22, 2008)

sublimed said:


> it's not rocket science man, just make a tube that has alot of bends in it. and is black on the inside.



^^ jup..... thats the way


----------



## reservoir dog (Sep 22, 2008)

sublimed said:


> make a light trap out of flexitube or cardboard.


Thanks man, so obvious! I need to cut down on the 's, at leat while I build this anyways


----------



## joesalamon (Sep 22, 2008)

Quick no picture update. I will be cutting her down today  Promise I will have pictures ASAP! Before and After of course 



whulkamania said:


> I am going to do a PC Grow Case to.
> 
> I am subscribing.


Awesome! I will let you know soon when my next grow starts. I will have a link in here. Debating still which to grow. I want to start the Blue Widow, but I only have one of those and I have more Church and Himalayan gold.... Hmmmmmm



reservoir dog said:


> Excellent grow man. Im just about to start my first PC grow, keep posting I've learnt a lot from your thread, I even signed up to this forum so I could see the pictures! Question, How did you you lightproof the pc fans?


Appreciate it  Im glad I could help and any other questions you have I will try my best o answer them. Well the one case that I started in is lightproofed like crap... Its pretty much not light proofed at all. But the second one I am working on a little still is just lightproofed by how I built it. But carbon filters over the fans work wonders and pretty much hide all light. 



egredsox04 said:


> is there a link sayin how to make a light trap?


Yeah check out the FAQ im sure there is some there, or just google search... I know I have found so many differnt ways to make one. Just all depends on your grow. As long as you got that 90 degree bend I believe you will be fine.



reservoir dog said:


> Thanks man, so obvious! I need to cut down on the 's, at leat while I build this anyways


Haha I get even more ideas


----------



## joesalamon (Sep 22, 2008)

Did a little trimming of the bigger nugs today. Left all the popcorn buds on. got 15.5g wet of white rhino right now drying  Not that much, but much more rhino then last time and in a smaller place too!

I will get some better pictures up soon, just wanted some eye candy for everyone


----------



## joesalamon (Sep 23, 2008)

a couple more


----------



## smokeh (Sep 23, 2008)

hey, thats pretty good for CFLS and a small grow area. i think ud be dangerous given the expense for a big grow 

keep it up.

what does it smell like? let me know how it turns out after a dry and cure... i was gonna order some white rhino seeds but didnt in the end. those bud shots make me wish i did now...


----------



## joesalamon (Sep 23, 2008)

Haha if I could make this bigger I could do some damage. Maybe someday, but for now I will keep to my micro growing. My goal is to get an ounce from a plant in a computer case.

It smells.... Kind of skunky I guess. Whatever the smell is it can be pretty strong, but a carbon takes care of it. It definitely has a distinct stinky smell 

For some reason though I think that it isnt actually white rhino that Nirvana gave me the wrong seeds because of how purple it gets. But oh well, whatever it is its good. I can compare it to what I usually smoke. I would say 3 or 4 hits of normal green is equal to 1 hit of this "white rhino"

Its really tasty too, ill get a smoke report once dried and cured again. My goal is to ge a quad dry, I think I may come close if the popcorn buds weigh anything haha.


----------



## jordann9e (Sep 24, 2008)

from your 15.5, i think you get a good 8th

what up joe?!?


----------



## joesalamon (Sep 24, 2008)

haha yeah I figured that. Maybe another g or two from the popcorn nugs. I'm going to be starting my seeds soon  sorry u didn't get yours to continue


----------



## FirstTimeGrowGuy (Oct 21, 2008)

joesalamon said:


> Did a little trimming of the bigger nugs today. Left all the popcorn buds on. got 15.5g wet of white rhino right now drying  Not that much, but much more rhino then last time and in a smaller place too!
> 
> I will get some better pictures up soon, just wanted some eye candy for everyone


Nice tape there buddy..there goes ur trichs..


----------



## joesalamon (Oct 24, 2008)

First off that was a while ago... Thats been harvested. And also, I only taped one small small nug because I had no other way to hang it and i only taped the stem. So explain to me what I did wrong?

Also, I started a new grow, Himalayan Gold and The Church. Stop by the new grow journal and check it out:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/121476-church-himalayian-gold-pc-grow.html


----------



## Zonyc (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow! Well I just read this entire thread over two days. Seeing you go through all those trials and tribulations was inspiring. Did you ever figure out why the first few rhinos didn't make it? Was it just the nitrogen deficiency?

I've started a PC grow as well using bag seed. After reading your thread I feel a lot more comfortable doing it! I'm extremely impressed with your results using three 23 watt CFLs as that's what I'm using too!

Off to check out your next grow now!


----------



## joesalamon (Nov 21, 2008)

Zonyc said:


> Wow! Well I just read this entire thread over two days. Seeing you go through all those trials and tribulations was inspiring. Did you ever figure out why the first few rhinos didn't make it? Was it just the nitrogen deficiency?
> 
> I've started a PC grow as well using bag seed. After reading your thread I feel a lot more comfortable doing it! I'm extremely impressed with your results using three 23 watt CFLs as that's what I'm using too!
> 
> Off to check out your next grow now!


Quite impressive you read the whole thing, I cant imagine how long that would take, but I have done it, I have read so many journals... You just get locked in to them. Yeah I wish I had gotten it down, and not had to do so many trials.

Actually I think the problem was in the soil. Some sort of nutes were stunting them becuase I had everything else right. ANNND I can see the nutes in the soil taking place again because of my new grow failing and stunting. Doing the same exact thing.

So my overall learning experience would say that something in the perlite or peatmoss has a nute in it. I will no longer be using either of these and if I do, I will go buy a new bag and differnt brand.

Yeah, growing in a PC is fun, it just sucks that I have faced so many walls, and almost stopped me from getting an results, but I will get past that all and have a perfect grow one of these days. I do not give up, haha.

Thanks for reading it all though, I hope I have helped you enough to get everything going perfect.


----------



## nathan76296 (Nov 26, 2008)

hey joe could you take some pictures of ur new setup with the carbon filter and everything ? also does it make very much noise?


----------



## joesalamon (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont have a carbon filter on the newest pc case, but I will take some pictures of the setup again, i know did somewhere in this thread, but I dont know when.

It is really quite, you really cant hear it at all. You would have to focus on finding a noise if you wanted to, but other then that its great. I will be getting a carbon on it shortly if I dont get my bigger space setup. But either way the case wont go unused.


----------



## gcosta (Dec 8, 2008)

Phew, just finished reading the whole thing, it sure was a lot of learning! Took some 5 days reading here and there, just like a book. Great that you didn't give up on them, it sure paid out!

I'm currently on a test run of a grow box, 2 x 2 x 4 with adjustable 4 59w CFLs, but I plan on putting some 4 more 23w's once I started flowering the weirdest pack of plants one has ever tried to tame. They grew in a kind of vase outdoors from seeds of plants that grew there before, but there just happened to be a freaking TREE growing there too, so some plants were completely stunted in the shade while others reached 2 feet (with some 2 to 6 inches of stem going between nodes!) when I topped them for some half dozen clones. 

I'm vegging them for some time to learn the ropes of nutes and lights, your thread have and will sure help! I had to tie the 2 tall plants down, ended up bending the stems in the process, but it seems the plants handled it. Three other average sized plants are looking shitty, very long stems from the base to a small cola, but the have some potential. Clones took forever to pick up, no such thing as rooting hormone to be found in supermarkets or even gardening shops around Brazil, perhaps in capital cities. One clone seems to be dying for good, two have exploded in growth this week, and two are, well, alive. Just gave them some vegging nutes yesterday, so I'll wait at least some 10 more days until I start flowering, I guess I'll have a (very) little something to celebrate late January.

Planning on getting some NL for a fresh new grow, but I might just go with bagseed and use the cash to pimp the box a bit... Temps will not get under 85-90 with lights on, and it's NIGHT -- well, summer night, but I've seen things go past 110F with lights on in the afternoon, that's why they now get a rest from 1 to 7 pm. Well, that's what I get for setting up a grow in a box under a ceramic tile roof!  Maybe it's time to think of another room to hide that in.

Guess I turned wide on the bable, but it's just the excitement of seeing a great grow and thinking how I can get things to work around here. I might start a journal with the fresh grow, hope the CFLs do me good!


----------



## gcosta (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh, yeah, and you sure got +rep!


----------



## joesalamon (Dec 9, 2008)

Love seeing other people learn from my experience, glad to see you enjoyed it, I sure did.

Anyways, yeah thats nice that you have that sort of space to grow in, even if it nots that much, its better then what I got. Those 59w CFL sound great, and the 23w to add for flowering will definitly give it an extra boost.

But Im kind of confused on your situation, you had another plant growing somewhere in a vase and it seeded and those seeds just grew randomly and you salavaged some?

Got any pics?

A grow journal would be great, Id be interested in seeing what happens with everything. As for those temps, thats some heat! You should really try and lower it, is it possible? Or is the environment of the area almost that hot already?

I would work on perfecting this grow area before your sprout for the seeds. I would have not waisted my money on the seeds that I had and failed with I think 3?


gcosta said:


> Phew, just finished reading the whole thing, it sure was a lot of learning! Took some 5 days reading here and there, just like a book. Great that you didn't give up on them, it sure paid out!
> 
> I'm currently on a test run of a grow box, 2 x 2 x 4 with adjustable 4 59w CFLs, but I plan on putting some 4 more 23w's once I started flowering the weirdest pack of plants one has ever tried to tame. They grew in a kind of vase outdoors from seeds of plants that grew there before, but there just happened to be a freaking TREE growing there too, so some plants were completely stunted in the shade while others reached 2 feet (with some 2 to 6 inches of stem going between nodes!) when I topped them for some half dozen clones.
> 
> ...


----------



## gcosta (Dec 12, 2008)

It's a long story, but I'll try to shorten it: there's a barbecue area outside and, after several joints smoked and seeds thrown in this kind of vase, a few plants sprouted. There was a tree (an ipê, or Tabebuia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tabebuia) on there already, but it was not much more than a seedling. The seeds sprouted around April this year, a couple of months before winter in the Southern hemisphere, so they soon flowered and some of them hermied. The resulting seeds fell on the dirt and one day I counted 28 seedlings! Most died, but about 10 thrived. By this time, the ipê had grown quite a lot, so the cannabis seedlings were in the shade. Some had a very stunted growth -- maybe because the soil was not that great anyway -- while others grew quite tall, reaching two feet in not long. I live with two friends and convinced them to make a grow box and took a few clones and transplanted the plants from the vase to 2,5-gallon buckets. Some did not resist the change, but a few seem to be doing fairly well.

The temp really is an issue. I assembled the box under the ceramic tile roof, which gets scorching hot during the day, when it is easily 85F in the afternoon. Since the last post, I put four 90 mm computer fans pushing about 45 cfm each and things are a bit under control, but it's still between 85 and 90 all the time. I plan on transfering tthe box to a room with cooler temps, but there's no escaping the summer! I'll see about some pics later on, but a journal probably will only come when I start a grow from scratch.


----------



## angellywut (May 11, 2009)

you can check out craigslist, I see free computers there all the time. I know this is an old post, but maybe that'll help


----------

